# Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2015)

.. um überhaupt noch angeln gehen zu können.

Bzw.:
Sind Fänge doch nicht sooo wichtig, wie man oft vermutet (und von sich selber kennt, angeln gehen ohne vernünftige Fangaussicht macht ja nun auch keinen Spaß)..????

Wenn man dann so mitkriegt, wie sich die Fänge verändert haben an meinem Hausgewässer (Neckar, Abschnitte 5/6)..

Wurden Anfang der 90er noch 16 Tonnen Fisch entnommen (um die 35.000 Fische) waren es 2010 noch 2,5 Tonnen mit ungefähr 1.900 Exemplaren.

Da kann man wohl von drastischen Einbrüchen sprechen - die Ursachen sind vielfältig.

Von reduziertem Nährstoffeintrag über zu wenig Struktur in den Kanalbereichen, zu wenig Rückzugsräume und Platz für Jungfische bis dann hin zum Kormoran werden als Gründe angeführt
Quelle:
http://www.vfg-bw.org/pdf/Bericht_Mittlerer_Neckar_VFG_2012.pdf

Interessant dabei:
Trotz eines ja wirklich massiv abnehmenden Fangertrages seit den 80er/90ern wurde erst in den letzten 3 oder 4 Jahren dann auch ein (mehr oder weniger leichter) Rückgang des Angelkartenverkaufes festgestellt.

Finde ich mehr als erstaunlich (auch wenn ich selber auch noch jedes Jahr ne Karte kaufe (aber immer weniger an den Neckar zum angeln gehe))....

Wie viel "Fangeinbruch" würdet ihr denn tolerieren, bis ihr  keine Karte mehr kauft?

Das sind hier ja locker Einbrüche um 70 - 80%....

Und ich werd sie wieder kaufen....
#d#d


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Ich würde sicher keine 50% Einbruch tolerieren. Wenn ich angle, will ich fangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Sicher?
Selbst wenn Du sonst keine (vernünftigere) Angelmöglichkeit im Umkreis hättest?


----------



## fischbär (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Wie haben sich denn die Zahl der Angler in dem Bereich entwickelt? Kann ja auch sein, dass es vermehrt Spinnangler gibt, die dann eventuell auch die Fische wieder rücksetzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Natürlich gibts sicher auch mehr Spinnfischer, aber nicht in dem Maße.

Zudem wurden ja zusätzlich Netz- und Elektrobefischung durchgeführt, woraus hervorgeht, dass es schlicht und einfach "Fischmangel" ist..


----------



## el.Lucio (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie viel "Fangeinbruch" würdet ihr denn tolerieren, bis ihr  keine Karte mehr kauft?



Kommt drauf an wie sich die (Ehe)Frau so entwickelt

Nein im Ernst, geht ihr denn nur angeln des Fangens wegen?
Oft geht es doch auch um einfach mal raus zukommen, abzuschalten und die Natur geniessen.
Ich zum Bsp. geh des öfteren auch mal ein Wochenende mit nem Kumpel an nen See zum fischen um einfach mal raus zukommen.
Klar ist es schön wenn man da etwas fängt. Aber in erster Linie gehts um das gemeinsame entspannen am Wasser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Kein Thema, Du hast vollkommen recht.

Ich kauf mir die Karte ja auch wieder...

Aber es ist schon hart, ich hab ja seit den späten 70ern da geangelt..

Das sind schon richtig gravierende Änderungen..

Die Zander, die Du früher mal (locker) an einem Tag gefangen hattest, kriegste nun mit Mühe (und unter persönlicher "Auslegung" des Nachtangelverbotes) bestenfalls im Monat, eher im Jahr..

Und wenn ausser Grundeln auf Wurm und Made nix mehr zuppelt, ists eben auch relativ mit "Spaß am Angeln"..

An entsprechenden Stellen früher mit kleinen Spinner 30 Döbel aller Größen in 2 Stunden, heute weiss ich gar nicht mehr, wann ich den letzten Spinnerdöbel gefangen habe...

Kannste durch (fast) alle Arten so durchdeklinieren..........


----------



## Seele (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Das kann man pauschal nicht beantworten. Wenn es ein Einbruch um 80% ist, der Rest aber nur wirklich gute Fische, dann fände ich das tolerierbar. Wenn aber dann von den restlichen 20% auch nur noch 20% so große Fische raus kommen wie sonst, strengere Regulariern vorherrschen, das Gewässer nicht gerade hübscher wird, dann ist das sicher nicht tolerierbar.


----------



## Jose (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

...mit den frauen wirds auch immer weniger, trotzdem...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Seele schrieb:


> Das kann man pauschal nicht beantworten. Wenn es ein Einbruch um 80% ist, der Rest aber nur wirklich gute Fische, dann fände ich das tolerierbar.


Dann hätt ich den Thread nicht aufgemacht ;-)))


----------



## Harry333 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Ich gehe Angeln um mal abzuschalten, die Ruhe zu genießen und bedingt durch meine Gesundheitlichen Problemen kann ich da abschalten.

Wenn ich was fange um so besser, mache jetzt sogar noch den Schein damit ich auch einfach mal wohin fahren kann um den Tag zu genießen, selbst meine Chefin kommt schon das ich wieder Angeln fahren soll #h also Zelt, Tisch, Stuhl und Gaskocher ins Auto und es geht los.

Es ist schon wahr das die Fänge zurück gegangen sind wenn ich meine Anfangszeit in den 60er bis heute sehe. Werde immer wieder meinen Erlaubnisschein holen um die Tage zu genießen.


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Hm...der Überschrift des Themas entsprechend wird ja offensichtlich der Grund für die Rückgänge außerhalb der Anglerschaft gesucht!?

Aber zur includierten Frage. Gewisse Rückgänge toleriere ich sicherlich. Die waren in den letzten 20 Jahren beinahe überall der Fall. Die Gründe dürften ja bekannt sein. Wenn sich Alternativen bieten, wird auch mal an einem Gewässer keine Karte mehr gekauft. 

Wenn ich meine Ausbeute von 2015 am Rhein zu Grunde lege, dürfte ich mir hier nie wieder eine Karte kaufen. Die wahren Günde liegen aber ganz wo anders, als am Fischbestand des Rheines. Also wird weitergemacht.


----------



## Dakarangus (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sicher?
> Selbst wenn Du sonst keine (vernünftigere) Angelmöglichkeit im Umkreis hättest?



Ja das ist es ne... 

soll man sich dann ein anderes hobby suchen oder umziehen?


----------



## Angler9999 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Ich für meinen Teil stelle natürlich auch das Geld mal mit ein, was ich für die Jahreskarte bezahle. Wir in BRB haben ja den Vorteil mit relativ wenig Geld viele Gewässer befischen zu dürfen. Gewässerpools der Nachbar-Bundesländer  kosten dann nur zusätzlich 10€. Na klar gebe ich die 10 Euro aus. oder auch 2x10€

Aber zurück zum Normalfall. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Und deshalb kauft man die Jahreskarte für seinen Bereich. Wenn dann der Fang ausbleibt, dann kann ich mich (wenn keine Streckenverbote vorhanden sind) am Gewässer erholen. Teils eine Std. ohne einen Menschen zu sehen am Wasser langlaufen und neue Köder und Ruten präsentieren. Der eine oder andere Mink, Biber oder auch seltener Vogel wird dann mit abgelegter Rute beobachtet. 
Ja es wird immer schwieriger, dennoch der Fang ist nicht alles.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



> Ich für meinen Teil stelle natürlich auch das Geld mal mit ein


60 Euro kost das für die Hege V - nicht viel - aber man kriegt ja auch nix mehr viel dafür..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Wenn ich angeln gehe will ich auch regelmäßig (muss nicht immer sein) was fangen. 

Wenn ich auf einmal über einen etwas längeren Zeitraum mehr Schneidertage als Fangtage habe würde ich dem Gewässer fern bleiben und wenn ich auf nichts anderes in der Nähe ausweichen kann würde ich sogar umziehen.


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Angenommen viel zu viele Angler fischen für kleines Geld an einem sehr übersichtlichen Gewässer und entnehmen obendrein, die Gründe sind mannigfaltig, intensiv. Was passiert dann und wem ist dann er eklatante Rückgang der Bestände anzulasten? Dem Bewirtschafter, weil er nicht wie von Sinnen nachbesetzt, oder den maßlosen Anglern?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Lies die verlinkte Untersuchung, da ists aufgeführt..


----------



## Relgna (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Ich gehe zum Angeln aus mehreren Gründen das fangen und verwerten ist mir dabei wichtig, ich gehe aber nach dem Fang auch gerne wieder Heim.
Wenn kein Fang in aussicht ist brauche auch auch keine Karte kaufen dann kann ich die Natur auch so geniesen denn ich kann ja an jedem Gewässer auch so verweilen.


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Zu viele Jäger sind einfach des Hasen Tod. Schöne und manchmal auch gehässige Worte machen aus dem Neckar kein unendliches Füllhorn.


----------



## Mozartkugel (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Finde ich mehr als erstaunlich (auch wenn ich  selber auch noch jedes Jahr ne Karte kaufe (aber immer weniger an den  Neckar zum angeln gehe))....



Die Neckarangler sind ohnehin schon sehr speziell. Viele jammern weil sie nichts fangen, kaufen aber jedes Jahr brav ihre Neckarkarte. #t

Ich klammere mal den Mündungsbereich bis nach Heidelberg aus, weil da geht immerhin noch was. Auch der 5er oder 6er ist ganz OK, aber das wars dann auch schon. Am 10er fängt man im Frühling mit etwas Glück die ein oder andere Forelle und ab und zu mal was anständiges aber eher selten. Am 9er von den Stuttgartern geht man sogar soweit, dass man die Angler vom Wasser fernhalten möchte zumindest die Raubfischangler. Ein beachtlicher Teil wurde ja nämlich gesperrt.

Das erste was ich als Stuttgarter machen würde ist, mir eine Karte für den Rhein zu kaufen und dem Karlsruher Verein beitreten. Also um die Ausgangsfrage zu beantworten... am Neckar 0 Toleranz |supergri


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Hallo,

der Fang ist schon auch wichtig, gehört ja auch dazu; wobei man natürlich immer auch Schneidertage hat. Eine deutliche Abnahme der Fischbestände kann ich bei Äschen und Nasen feststellen, wobei hier die, auch kieslaichenden, Barben offensichtlich weniger davon betroffen sind. Hier mache ich hauptsächlich die Querverbauungen in den Fließgewässern verantwortlich.
Bei den Aiteln (Döbeln auf norddeutsch) geht es mir ähnlich wie Thomas.
Bei uns in der Rednitz waren früher beim Spinnfischen auf Hechte so zwanzig Aitel als Beifang  normal. Seit dem Bestehen der Fränkischen Seenplatte und der Überleitung von Wasser in die Rezat/Rednitz ist es hier deutlich weniger geworden. Durch diese Wasserüberleitung ist die Rednitz jetzt im Jahresmittel  so 40-50 cm höher als früher.
Ich weiß zwar nicht wie, aber es hat sich negativ auf die Aitelbestände ausgewirkt.
Im "Karpfenland" Mittelfranken merke ich keinen Rückgang derselben, wobei ich allerdings nur ein paar mal im Jahr auf Karpfen fische und hier zur gezielten Entnahme von Fischen für die Pfanne. Größe 1,5 bis 2,0 Kilogramm. Hier habe ich die gleichen Ergebnisse wie vor Jahrzehnten.
Bei Hechten ist es, soweit ich als gelegentlicher Hechtfischer das beurteilen kann eher besser geworden, liegt aber auch an den geänderten
Geräten/Fangmethoden. Bei den Forellen hat man, da bei uns im direkten Umfeld gute Forellengewässer rar sind, um wirklich gut zu fangen schon vor vierzig/fünfzig Jahren verreisen müssen.
Das Erleben des ganzen in der freien Natur geniesse ich sehr - aber es gehört der anglerische Erfolg schon auch dazu.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



> Das erste was ich als Stuttgarter machen würde ist, mir eine Karte für den Rhein zu kaufen und dem Karlsruher Verein beitreten.



Erst wenn der Karlsruher Verein ausm Verband raus ist ;.-))))

Zudem:
Ist halt ein Unterschied, ob Du nur kurz um die Ecke musst oder eben die 100 km nach Karlsruhe fahren. 

Fürs Wochenende ok,. so mal zwischendurch unter der Woche nicht so prickelnd...


----------



## Trollwut (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Für mich ist wichtig, dass überhaupt was zuppelt und sich was tut.
Ich vertrete nach wie vor die Theorie, dass ein guter Angler seinen Fisch fängt, auch wenn das natürlich Anzahlmäßig zurückgeht.
Als Student ist das Geld meistens knapp, deswegen würde ich ne Gewässerkarte vor Ort nehmen, wenn sich das wirtschaftlich eher rechnet, als 50km weiter für nen besseren Bestand zu fahren. Dementsprechend würde ich wohl höhere Nichtfänge tolerieren als andere Angler.


----------



## anglermeister17 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

@Mozartkugel: Also den AVK als Stuttgarter- never ever ever (again!) habe mir ne GK just letztes WE gekauft, für n Tag werden da 20,- € verlangt, wobei aus öffentlichen Infos ÜBERALL KLAR 10,- € zu lesen ist, ne JK für 80 ,- €- also jegliche Relation von P/L verloren, dazu noch WISSENTLICH anreisende Gastangler verarscht braucht jmd so n Verein?- ich jedenfalls sicher nicht!

ON Topic: Generell würde ich einen gewissen Rückgang um 30- 40% tolerieren!


----------



## vermesser (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Also aus meiner Erfahrung kommt es auch auf den Zielfisch an. Selbst in meiner recht kurzen Zeit, in der ich angel, bemerke ich Veränderungen. 

Aal beispielsweise geht weniger- wird aber stückzahlmäßig durch Welse ausgeglichen.
Zander geht in einigen Seen zurück- dafür gibt es mehr und mehr (noch kleine) Hechte.

Barsche sind stückzahlmäßig eher weniger, aber dafür größer zu fangen.

Insgesamt ein Nullsummenspiel. 

Ähnliches höre ich von den Friedfischanglern- Brassen nimmt ab, Döbel aber massiv zu durch verbesserte Umweltbedingungen.


----------



## Fr33 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Für mich ist wichtig, dass überhaupt was zuppelt und sich was tut.
> Ich vertrete nach wie vor die Theorie, dass ein guter Angler seinen Fisch fängt, auch wenn das natürlich Anzahlmäßig zurückgeht.
> Als Student ist das Geld meistens knapp, deswegen würde ich ne Gewässerkarte vor Ort nehmen, wenn sich das wirtschaftlich eher rechnet, als 50km weiter für nen besseren Bestand zu fahren. Dementsprechend würde ich wohl höhere Nichtfänge tolerieren als andere Angler.





Der Spruch mit dem guten Angler finde ich persönlich daneben. 
Was macht einen guten Angler aus? Sein High-End Tackle? Sein Know-How? Oder einfach die Frequenz? Oder einfach Gewässer die entsprechend besetzt sind etc.?


Ich hab 2015 leider nicht gut gefangen und war mind. so oft draußen wie 2014. Hab ca. 4 Schneidertage zu 1 Fangtag (Rhein bei Hessen). Komme allerdings berufsbedingt meist nur am Wochenende ans Wasser....wenn andere 4 Tage die Woche and Wasser können bzw. zeitlich einfach flexibel sind, werden die öfters am Wasser sein und entsprechend mehr fangen....


Egal wollt das nur mal gesagt haben. 


Was den Thread angeht - so habe ich nen ähnlichen im BA Forum gestartet. Ich bin auch der Meinung dass die Gewässer (ausnahme besetzte Vereinsoasen) irgendwie fischleerer werden. Aber trotz meist jährlicher Preiserhöhungen für Angler kaum ein Mehrwert zustanden kommt. Und auch ich will beim Angeln primär was fangen. Rein Natur geniesen usw. - da könnte ich wandern gehen, Vögel beobachten usw. Das gibts am Wasser halt mitdazu...


----------



## Trollwut (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Der Spruch mit dem guten Angler finde ich persönlich daneben.
> Was macht einen guten Angler aus? Sein High-End Tackle? Sein Know-How? Oder einfach die Frequenz? Oder einfach Gewässer die entsprechend besetzt sind etc.?
> 
> 
> ...


Dann hab ich mich eventuell fehlerhaft ausgedrückt. Mit gutem Angler meine ich jemanden, der unter gleichem Umständen besser fängt. Also bei gleicher Angelzeit, Wetter, etc. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Hallo anglermeister17,

ich weiß ja nicht, ob Du und Mozartkugel den gleichen Verein meinen. Dazu kenne ich mich in dieser Gegend nicht aus.
Aber auf der Homepage vom Anglerverein Karlsruhe e.V. 1897 (AVK)
ist deutlich der Tageskartenpreis für Erwachsene mit 20.- Euro angegeben (Jugendliche 10.- Euro).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Ich hadere immer noch etwas mit der Überschrift. Was lassen wir uns denn gefallen?

Das die Gewässer zunehmend sauberer geworden sind? Das somit deren Nährwert abgenommen hat?

Das es Gegenden gibt, wo einfach sehr viele (vielleicht zu viele?) Angler sehr wenige Gewässer befischen?

Das viele Angler, entsprechend geltendem Recht, ihre Fänge vollständig verwerten?

Das man für X Euro pro Jahr nicht 2X Äquivalent an Fischbesatz erwarten darf?

Das die Fangerwartung immer schon größer war, als der Fangerfolg?

Das obendrein auch noch andere Menschen ein berechtigtes Interesse an den Gewässern hegen?

Und vor allem, wem gilt der Vorwurf? Oder gilt es wieder einmal "den anderen" irgend eine Schuld unter die Weste zu jubeln?

Fragen über Fragen und bis jetzt noch keine einzige echte Antwort!


----------



## vermesser (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Du hast in vielem Recht- grade hier sind viele einstmals trübe und nahrungsreiche Gewässer auf dem Weg der Klärung und Renaturierung...was dem Hecht gut tut, dem Zander aber nicht. 

Dazu kommt, dass weniger oder gar nicht besetzt wird...aus Geldmangel, aus Naturschutzgründen, mangels Bedarf. Außer den obligatorischen Karpfen und ein paar Aalen kommt hier kaum was ins Wasser.

Fang ich weniger als früher: Jain- teilweise wars früher einfacher, aber im Prinzip gleicht sich das durch bessere Fangtechniken aus..dazu kommt noch, dass die Entnahme durch Angler hier bei uns eher gesunken als gestiegen ist. 

Insofern seh ich das bei weitem nicht so negativ wie Thomas.

Einige Flüsse hier, die früher trübe und voll mit Brassen waren, beinhalten jetzt Döbel und sogar ein paar Forellen. Ist das unbedingt ein Rückschritt? Nein- nur anders...


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

In den Stadtbach meiner Kindheit leiteten mehrere Metzgereien und eine Gerberei ihre Abwässer ungeklärt ein. Es stank teilweise wortwörtlich gen Himmel. Dafür schwammen dort Aitel, so groß wie Graskarpfen. Auf die durften wir Buben frank und frei fischen und ernteten statt der sonst obligatorischen Watsch'n nur ungläubige Blicke, denn diese Aiteln fraßen noch nicht einmal hungrige Hühner.

Heute hat der Bach wieder einen netten Bestand an Bachforellen, Äschen und normalwüchsigen Aiteln. Dafür wird jeder argwöhnisch beäugt, der mit etwas länglichem in der Hand ans Ufer tritt.


----------



## wilhelm (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Andaaal, du sollst da ja auch nicht reinpiesseln|krach:|krach:#q

 Spaß beiseite ansonsten meine volle Zustimmung zu deinem vorletzten Post.

 Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Muckimors (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



vermesser schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, dass weniger oder gar nicht besetzt wird...aus Geldmangel, aus Naturschutzgründen, mangels Bedarf. Außer den obligatorischen Karpfen und ein paar Aalen kommt hier kaum was ins Wasser.
> 
> 
> Insofern seh ich das bei weitem nicht so negativ wie Thomas.
> ...



Es wird, soweit ich das für unsere Vereine sagen darf, so gut wie gar nicht mehr besetzt. Und dies nicht aus Geldmangel oder sonstwas, sondern aus den Entscheidungen einiger weniger heraus,  von Beitragsgeldern *Immobilien ( Vereinsheime )*zu kaufen, statt das Geld in nachhaltigen Besatz zu investieren. 

Ich sehe das mindestens so negativ wie Thomas und die Realität ist vielerorts, wo es keine Elbe, keine Weser, kein Rhein gibt, noch sehr viel schlimmer. 

Ich kann mich an eine Gegebenheit erinnern, die das Problem gut beschreibt : 

Da treffe ich an einem Gewässer auf Angler, komme mit denen ins Gespräch und die erzählen mir, daß sie in diesem Verein erst neu übergewechselt wären, weil man in ihrem vorheriegen Verein nichts mehr fangen kann und ich antworte Ihnen : Was, ich wollte eigentlich in meinem Verein kündigen und in euren Ex-Verein beitreten, weil ich hier nichts mehr fange  

Und das ist Realität. 

Wenn ich hier mal einen Verein ganz positiv herausstellen darf. Der ASV-Bremerhaven, die betreiben ganz konsequent nachhaltigen Besatz ohne Wenn und Aber. 

Die Mitglieder sind vollauf zufrieden, weil sie gut fangen, der Mitgliederradius wird immer größer....wen wunderts ? 


Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Revilo62 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Ich hab ja eh schon ein etwas entspannteres Verhältnis zum 
Angelerfolg, ich hab allerdings auch nix dagegen, wenn es denn an der Angel derb zuppelt :q
Nicht jeder Tag kann Fangtag sein, aber jeder Tag ist Angeltag
Problematisch wird es nur, wenn man meint, Angler sind blöd und man will mir einreden, dass eine extensive Netzbewirtschaftung eines Gewässers  mir die Chance auf einen Fisch noch läßt.
Für gewöhnlich hole ich mir bei einem neuen Gewässer entsprechende Infos ein oder nutze einen kleinen Ausflug dahin, um die Location zu sehen, wenn dann komplette Ufer- und gelegebereiche mit Reusenstangen verbaut sind und evtl. Zu- und Abflüsse fischereitechnisch vermint sind, ist eine Entscheidung schon gefallen, da komme ich auch nicht umhin mir die Frage zu beantworten, ob mich hier jemand verarxxxen will.
Da gibt es einige Gewässer in meinem Umfeld und die sind dann noch für einen Ausflug interessant, wenn entsprechende Infrastruktur vorhanden ist aber zum Angeln ein NoGo.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## schomi (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....Ja....
und die Angelindustrie jubelt. Je weniger Fisch gefangen wird, um so mehr wird für neues Tackle ausgegeben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Ich sehe das mindestens so negativ wie Thomas



Wieso negativ?
Das ausm ersten Posting:


> Bzw.:
> Sind Fänge doch nicht sooo wichtig, wie man oft vermutet (und von sich selber kennt, angeln gehen ohne vernünftige Fangaussicht macht ja nun auch keinen Spaß)..????


zeigt doch, dass Anglern das Angeln viel wichtiger als der Fang ist, auch wenn Fangerwartung und Erfolg irgendwie zusammen passen müssen..
Und dass bemerkbare Rückgänge beim Kartenverkauf erst sehr spät einsetzten (Link Zur Untersuchung, einfach auch mal lesen).

Und das obwohl in dem Zeitraum von den 80ern bis heute der Preis für die Jahreskarte von 30 DM auf 60 Euro stieg, bei gleichzeitigem Rückgang von Bestand und Ertrag um 70 - 80%..

Interessant ja auch, dass trotz hoher Entnahme in den 80ern Fang und Bestand noch zunahmen bis zum Höchststand in den 90ern.

Mit Abschneiden/auffüllen von Altwässern, Reduktion von Nährstoffeintrag und Aufkommen vom Kormoran etc. war das aber dann natürlich nicht mehr zu halten.

Und TROTZDEM war das Angeln den Anglern wichtig genug, dass es erst jetzt zu signifikanten Rückgängen beim Kartenverkauf kam...

Ich finde das interessant und bemerkenswert....


----------



## Case (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und TROTZDEM war das Angeln den Anglern wichtig genug, dass es erst jetzt zu signifikanten Rückgängen beim Kartenverkauf kam...
> 
> Ich finde das interessant..



Ist es immer noch. Auch wenn ich jetzt nur noch 10% von dem fange was ich vor 30 Jahren gefangen habe. Es ist genug für meine Pfanne. Wer angelt schon wegen der Fische.?

Angeln ist die vermutlich teuerste Art an Fische zu kommen.
Es geht nicht um Fleisch.

Case


----------



## Purist (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Case schrieb:


> Angeln ist die vermutlich teuerste Art an Fische zu kommen.



Kommt ganz darauf an, wo und wie du angelst. Es kann, auch heute noch, durchaus die billigste Art sein, um an Fisch zu kommen, du kannst es aber auch zur teuersten machen. 

Eines hat Thomas in seinem ersten Post gar nicht genannt: C&R, wieviele Angler nehmen noch Fische mit? Die Generationen, die einmal alles einpackten, sterben doch langsam aus, da hilft auch die Zuwanderung aus Osteuropa nicht. 

Das mit den gesunkenen Beständen wird auch gerne über die Gewässer erzählt, die ich beangel.. was wird da herumgejammert.. Persönlich halte ich es nicht für wahr, ich erlebe oft nur ziemlich beschränkte Kollegen, die entweder mit modernem Methodenwirrwarr schlecht klar kommen und sich damit verzetteln, oder glauben, man könne besonders viel fangen, wenn man es sich besonders bequem macht. Die Letzteren gab es jedoch schon immer und auch vor 25 Jahren wurde miese Ausbeute beklagt... andere haben heute wie damals ihre Sternstunden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



> Eines hat Thomas in seinem ersten Post gar nicht genannt: C&R, wieviele Angler nehmen noch Fische mit? Die Generationen, die einmal alles einpackten, sterben doch langsam aus, da hilft auch die Zuwanderung aus Osteuropa nicht.


Auch da hilft lesen (auch die Untersuchung) und verstehen, ich hab schon mal drauf hingewiesen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zudem wurden ja zusätzlich Netz- und Elektrobefischung durchgeführt, woraus hervorgeht, dass es schlicht und einfach "Fischmangel" ist..


----------



## Muckimors (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

"Fischmangel" 

das ist das Stichwort. 

Ich kann dazu nur insoweit beitragen, als das zwei meiner Kumpel aus unserem Angelverein gesagt haben letztes Jahr : So, jetzt ist Schluß, Kündigung ist raus, ich fange überhaupt nichts mehr seit Jahren. Das Geld spar ich mir ab jetzt. 

Nun kann man sich wieder fragen, stimmt das ? Können die nicht angeln ? Ist wirklich nichts mehr drin ? 

Ich für meinen Teil weiß aus Erfahrung, daß viele Gewässerstrecken, die vor 20 Jahren noch satt voll mit Fisch waren, heute absolut tot sind. Für mich ist es ein Kraftakt mal einen Raubfisch zu fangen, so wie für alle die Kollegen die ich kenne in unserer Gegend ebenfalls. Und wenn man auf sie trifft geht es immer und einzig nur um dieses Thema, berechtigter Weise.   
Und immer taucht die Frage auf : Wo soll man denn noch hingehen ? 

Ich für meinen Teil bin vor vielen Jahren bei mir selbst angefangen, soll heissen, jeder Fisch kommt zurück ins Wasser..

Die meisten "leidenschaftlichen Angler", die ich kenne, haben eine sehr sehr hohe Frusttoleranzgrenze, aber auch die ist irgendwann mal erreicht. Darum ist hier bei uns
munteres "Eintreten" und "Kündigen" normal  Die meisten haben schon 3 - 4 Vereine hinter sich oder sind in mehreren gleicheitig. 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Lieber an nem Bitterwasser auf das darin (noch) Befindliche angeln als überhaupt nicht (mehr) angeln...

Vor allem in gewässerarmen Gegenden heißt es halt oft: Friss oder stirb = gewöhne Dir erst mal alle Ansprüche ab oder motte Dein Tackle ein (wenn längere und/oder regelmäßige Ausweichtrips aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht drin sind).

Natürlich will man was fangen - die Hoffnung stirbt halt da zuletzt --> wo Wasser ist, könnten zumindest (noch) fangbare Fische drin sein.

Da lernt man dann nach ner Weile, sich über JEDEN Fisch zu freuen - und gewöhnt sich buchstäblichen Größenwahn (oder dessen Mengen-Äquivalent) recht schnell ab.

Da wird ein hart erarbeitetes 60er-Hechtlein (aus einer Handvoll jährlich besetzter Exemplare) oder ein irgendwie überlebthabender 25er-Barsch aus einem ultra zähen Gewässer mit sehr hohem Angeldruck, Praktisch-Null-Eigenreproduktion (z. B. wg. fehlender Laichmöglichkeiten, regelmäßiger Ablasspolitik etc.) und Fast-Schneidergarantie zum echten Fest.

"Kein Riese, aber..." wird man da so gut wie nicht hören - sondern eher "Cool, endlich mal überhaupt was halbwegs Erträgliches nach X Angriffen aller Art".

Zumal hört man schnell auf, praktisch nicht vorhandene Zielfische (bei uns vor allem Zander) fanatisch zu jagen --> man passt sich an und angelt auf das, auf was man da (noch) angeln kann. Und wenn es Kleinbarsche oder einsame Besatzhechte sind.

Sind z. B. die typischen "Melkseen", für die sehr viele Tageskarten verkauft werden, während Besatz kaum reinkommt --> reine Geldgeneratoren.

Aber wie gesagt: 

Bevor man dauerhaft und ganz zu Hause bleibt, gibt man sich halt eher sowas (und "akzeptiert" notgedrungen das bittere P-L-V). Weil man da zumindest ÜBERHAUPT noch die Möglichkeit hat, irgendwo seinen Köder reinzuballern.

Hat aber zumindest in meinem Fall auch ganz klare Grenzen: 

Auf selbstgebaggerte Einzel-Vereinsbadewannen von ca. 30 x 50 x 2 m, an denen dann gleichzeitig fünf Leute sitzen (wie hier in der Gegend sehr oft zu finden) habe ich dann auch keinen Bock.

An sowas bringt mich selbst die stärkste Angellust nicht.

Aber da sieht man mal, was bei allgemeinem Gewässermangel passiert --> gibt's keine Gewässer, werden diese eben selbst gebuddelt. Inklusive Vereinsheimchen mit Blumenkästen am "Ufer". 

Auch wenn man da quasi übers "Gewässer" drüberspucken kann, haben solche Vereine oft noch Wartelisten für die Mitgliedsaufnahme.


----------



## Muckimors (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Andal schrieb:


> I
> 
> Das man für X Euro pro Jahr nicht 2X Äquivalent an Fischbesatz erwarten darf?
> 
> Antwort!



Dazu mal ein Beispiel aus der Realität. Nennen wir den Verein aus datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen : "FangNixMehr e.V":q

Dieser Verein hat 1.100 Mitglieder. Jeder zahlt 80,- Euro Jahresbeitrag, ergibt mithin 88.000,- Einnahme pro Jahr. Auf den Hauptversammlungen wird dann verkündet, daß sehr viele Ausgaben zu bestreiten wären. Punkt. Mit Details wolle man die Mitglieder weder belasten noch langweilen. Somit ist das Thema Geld mal wieder abgehakt in 5 Minuten. 

Nun erfährt man, daß dieser Verein "FangNixMehr" vom  Finanzamt zur *Gewerbesteuer*, zur *Umsatzsteue*r, zur *Kapitalertragssteue*r veranlangt wird, nach "Betriebsprüfung"

Was sagt einem das ? 

Die Mitgliesbeiträge schwimmen also nicht im Wasser,sondern liegen auf Bankkonten, seit Jahren und häufen sich dort zu Beträgen an, für die sich das Finanzamt dringend interessiert. 

Und HansOtto wundert sich, warum er seit Jahren am Ufer steht und nichts mehr ans Band bekommt. 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Hallo,

wenn ich hier die Beiträge so lese, wird mir erst richtig bewußt in welch (halbwegs) intakten Gewässern ich hier in Mittelfranken fischen kann.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Das zum Thema Tellerrand ;-))))


----------



## Jose (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

früher...

was sich dahinter alles im evtl dunklen verbirgt.
ich bin ein an sich glücklicher angler, weil - ich bin am rhein, der ist bekanntlich lang und breit und trügerisch wie ein meer - und wie dieses gibt und nimmt er.

bei 'früher' interessiert mich immer wo der schnitt gesetzt wird. ich machs mal im galopp: früher gab es fisch in hülle&fülle und gulaschkanonen auf der straße.
weniger früher gabs weißfisch zum abwinken, geschmacklich leider aber auch.
noch weniger früher hab ich an der Sieg angefangen, von der ich leider sehr viel später erst von (noch ) älteren anglern (hallo hoerbi) erfahren durfte, dass es, entgegen den belehrungen diverser top-angelbücher ("zander im rhein, nöööh, donau jaahh..") fetteste zander en masse gab.
ging also an mir vorbei.

mein anglerisches vergleichs-früher am rhein bezieht sich auf zehn jahre rhein-aktiv.
ja, ist weniger geworden. ich bin das aber auch. in diesem 'früher' war ich mindestens jeden zweiten tag 'on' und habe gefangen. und lamentiert, "keine barsche, keine usw. usw., immer weniger fisch". objektiv betrachtet stimmt das sogar, auch wenn das im NRW-behörden-jubel über den erfolg der gewässersanierung einfach untergeht: 64 autochthone fischarten wieder vorhanden [hurra! hurra! hurra!], über stückzahlen schweigen...
ich sag mal "hier einer, dort einer und, hach, dort noch einer".
felchenrückgang im bodensee aus nährstoffmangel wegen effektivster wasserklärung...

wir könnten hier buch um buch zusammenschreiben bezüglich des fischrückgangs, der 1986er blutrote Sandoz-rhein,die nobele döbel-ex-story an der Sieg usw. usw.

gibt mehr menschen und weniger fisch (gruß an Ralf #6)

ich kürz das jetzt mal etwas ab: JammerJammerJammerJammerJammer

fisch erwarte ich schon lange nicht mehr, krieg fast das ärm-dier, wenn dann doch mal ein prächtiger überlebenskünstler einsteigt und zum essen eingeladen wird.

 ich werde weiter an den rhein gehen, fisch oder nicht. angeln ist eben doch ein bisschen mehr.
 wichtig ist mir aber anzumerken, dass angler keine vertrauenswürdigen berichterstatter zum fischaufkommen sind.

 der eine geht trollwütig zig mal am tag, der andere verjoselt wenns sich mal ergibt und die füße mal wieder wollen...

 wenn ich fisch unbedingt will, dann eben die metro-wildfang-connection.
 wenn ich angeln will, dann eben den rheinschein für läppischste 30-40 euronen nrw/jahr.

 teich- und vereinsangler sehen das sicher anders, netto&brutto...

 dass es abwärts geht mit natur, das wissen wir alle, und da kann man noch so viel wissen über z.b. das ende der aale in europa:
 raus mit der aal-rute.

 man geht eben angeln oder auch kaum noch der gegebenheiten wegen.
 egal, ich sagte ja, ich bin ein glücklicher angler weil am rhein. hier wird nix nix für teuer geld verkauft.
 nixfang ist preiswert.
 und dann knallt mal ein 73er zetti rein.
 und das herz glüht.


----------



## Muckimors (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Vielleicht sehe ich das zu naiv, aber wenn Meinungsaustausch zu dieser Themaik stattfindet, was ich sehr gut finde, fällt mir immer sofort "Holland" ein. Dort sind die Gewässerbeeinträchtigungen mit Sicherheit nicht weniger  als bei  uns in Deutschland. Warum haben die Holländer dann aber Traumgewässer im  Vergleich zu unseren ? Alle wissen es doch : *Catch and Release* :k

Wenn in Deutschland unter Strafandrohung *verboten* ist, was ein paar Kilometer weiter in Holland unter Strafandrohung *geboten* ist, dann weiß ich, daß ich beim Zurücksetzen nichts Unrechtes tue, Gesetz hin, Gesetz her...

ich will damit sagen, jeder kann etwas für die Ressourcenschonung tun, wenn er es wirklich will. Hier können die Alten noch was von der jungen Generation lernen. |evil:

Natürlich kann man das verstehen, daß die Nachkriegsgeneration über Jahrzehnte alles, was ihnen über den Weg lief, dahin überprüft hat, ob man es in den Mund stecken und davon günstig satt werden kann, aber die Zeiten sind nunmal vorbei. Die junge Generation kennt diese Entbehrungen zum Glück nicht mehr und weiß, daß ein grosser Zander im Wasser wertvoller ist als im Gefrierschrank. 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Dazu gibts ein eigenes Thema, wo das diskutiert werden kann.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Das mit dem Tellerrand habe ich schon vor fünfzig Jahren erkannt, als ich merkte, daß man, außer um gut auf Salmoniden fischen zu können und hier bin ich weit herumgekommen, gar nicht groß aus Mittelfranken raus muß.
Alle anderen, im Binnenland, vorkommenden Fischarten hatten wir reichlich. Und auch heute noch ist der Fischbestand durchaus noch als gut zu bezeichnen. Äschen und Nasen mal ausgenommen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Purist (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch da hilft lesen (auch die Untersuchung) und verstehen, ich hab schon mal drauf hingewiesen:



Was glaubst du, warum ich vom ersten Post geschrieben habe?
Aber gut, auch diese Untersuchungen haben immer einen Haken, gerade bei offenen Gewässern. Wir kennen es doch fast alle: Ein Jahr läuft's super, nächstes Jahr ist an der gleichen Stelle nichts mehr los. So eine Untersuchung habe ich bei den von mir beangelten Gewässern auch einmal im Detail durchgelesen. Das Bemerkenswerteste war, dass dort mehr Fischarten vorkamen, als mir als Angler bewusst war. Allerdings wurde mit Netz, Elektrofischerei und sogar Hakenschnur, an unterschiedlichsten Stellen keineswegs das gefangen, was man so als Angler fängt. So gut wie keine Aale und Karpfen, die gibt's jedoch zahlreich, was in der Studie ebenfalls erwähnt wurde, weil die Daten mit den Fangergebnissen verglichen wurden. Selbst das durch diese Untersuchung ermittelte Verhältnis Barsch/Hecht und Zander wird wohl kaum ein dortiger Spinnangler teilen können. 

Das sind immer nur Momentaufnahmen, ob ein Angeltag oder eine wissenschaftliche Untersuchung, dadurch können völlig falsche Eindrücke entstehen. Kommt's dann einmal zu einer Gewässerverschmutzung, die sämtliche Fische ins jenseits befördert, ist das staunen groß, was da so alles drinschwimmt.

Wobei man auch nicht vergessen sollte, was sich "heutige Angler" an Fischbestand so alles wünschen. Der "Fisch des Lebens" von früher muss jede Woche/jeden Monat oder wenigstens einmal im Jahr am Haken hängen, tut er das nicht, ist das Gewässer schlecht und der Vorstand taugt nichts. |rolleyes


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sicher?
> Selbst wenn Du sonst keine (vernünftigere) Angelmöglichkeit im Umkreis hättest?



Ganz sicher. Angeln ohne Fang ist nix. 

 Fängt man selektiv wenig, z.B. nur alle 10 Versuche einen Hecht, ist das für mich ok. Aber wenn generell auch bei Weißfisch nix geht, packe ich die Angel ein. Ich bin aber auch primär Kochtopfangler.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn ich hier die Beiträge so lese, wird mir erst richtig bewußt in welch (halbwegs) intakten Gewässern ich hier in Mittelfranken fischen kann.
> 
> ...



Genau das habe ich mir auch gerade gedacht. Allerdings weißt du vermutlich genau so gut wie ich, dass die Vereine hier viel Arbeit und Geld in Aufzucht und Besatz stecken. Und dass die meisten Gewässer (auch Flussabschnitte) halt nur für Vereinsmitglieder zugängig sind. Da wird schon massiv regulierend eingegriffen, sonst wären die Gewässer genau so leer.

 Und es macht halt einen Unterschied, ob der Angler als Jahresbeitrag 40 € oder 150 € (teils noch mehr) aufbringen muss. Ohne Moos nix los.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Nasen mal ausgenommen.



 Der Nasenbestand in der Aurach ist mittlerweile, dank guter Besatzarbeit der Vereine, sehr stabil.


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Nicht bloß in Franken. Ich hab da auch keine Probleme. Auch nicht an der Rur, wo es Tageskarten für jedermann gibt. So wirklich schwierig scheint es echt nur am Neckar zu sein und nur auf dessen Mittelstück bezieht sich auch die von Thomas genannte Studie. Da kommt scheinbar wirklich alles zusammen, was einem ordentlichen Fischbestand das Kreuz bricht.


----------



## Jose (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...
> Und es macht halt einen Unterschied, ob der Angler als Jahresbeitrag 40 € oder 150 € (teils noch mehr) aufbringen muss. Ohne Moos nix los.




thema verfehlt.
aquarienwirtschaft ist eben kostenintensiv. besonders in ebenso halbtoten gewässern.

traut euch doch mal raus aus eurer aquakulturlandschaft.

natur ist rott, bis auf solche intensivstationen, die sich vereinsgewässer nennen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Andal schrieb:


> Da kommt scheinbar wirklich alles zusammen, was einem ordentlichen Fischbestand das Kreuz bricht.


So isses..

Und trotzdem - das ist für mich eben der Punkt - dauerte es ewig, bis ein Rückgang beim Angelkartenverkauf feststellbar war -  daher auch die Überschrift, wie viel sich Angler gefallen lassen, nur um noch Angeln (> angeln, nicht fangen...) zu können....

Einen Unterschied gibt es dennoch:
Früher hat man, egal zu welcher Tageszeit, immer Angler an den bekannten Plätzen getroffen.

Heute sieht man trotz kaum gesunkenen Kartenverkaufes deutlich weniger Angler, oft auch an bekannten Plätzen nur mal am Wochenende, nur bei schönen Wetter mal mehr als 1..


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Warum wird weniger gefangen... 

Wer ein bischen Grips in der Birne hat, kommt von alleine drauf:

1. Kormoran
2. zu sauberes Wasser - es fehlen schlichtweg die Nährstoffe, Nährtiere & Plakton
3. die "ich knüppel alles weg-Fraktion" - wer alles zu Frikadellen verarbeitet oder die Fische gewerblich verkauft muss sich nicht wundern.
4. fehlende Laichplätze und Gewässerverbauung 
5. falsche Besatzpolitik (Nur Aale besetzen auf 4km Flußstrecke zwischen zwei Wehren bei sehr vielen Anglern bringt halt nichts)
6. zu hoher Angeldruck (die Fische ziehen weg in nicht erreichbare Gefilde)

Die Mischung aus den o.a. Gründen ist es einfach... Und wo einemal die Alterstruktur zusammengebrochen ist, kann auch nicht mehr viel nachkommen.

Ich erlebe das gerade an einem kleinen Fluß bei mir in der Nähe mit - hier werden nur Aale besetzt, es gibt hohen Angeldruck und gefangen wird so gut wie nichts...
Schuld ist nach Ansicht einiger der Waller und der Rapfen...
Interessant: es werden wenige Waller gefangen und Rapfen gibt es so gut wie garnicht mehr. Wohl aber Döbel in fantastischen Größen und riesigen Schwärmen.

Und wenn drei "gute Freunde" die innerhalb des Stadtverbandes das Sagen haben, behaupten _"...wir waren auf einem Lehrgang, die Natur regelt das..."_, dann fügen sich die anderen Vorstandsmitglieder.

Ich versuche seit mehreren Jahren das ein vernüftiger Besatz durchgeführt wird, ohne Erfolg.
Im Staubereich darüber besetzt der dortige Verein und dort fängt man auch - da ein kleines Teilstück davon noch von unserem Verein befischt werden darf, sitzt dort natürlich einer dieser "drei Freunde" mit seiner Frau und angelt dort... klar, er wohnt ja auch dort.
Auch der Vorschlag sich im oberen Staubereich am Besatz zu beteiligen wurde vehement abgeleht.
Den Rest überlasse ich eurer Phantasie...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Hier gehts aber immer noch nicht darum, warum weniger Fische da sind (dass und warum das so ist, kann man ja in der Untersuchung lesen).

Sondern darum, dass Angler sich da sehr sehr viel gefallen lasen, bis sie reagieren und keine Karten mehr kaufen, WENN so wenig Fische sind...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie viel "Fangeinbruch" würdet ihr denn tolerieren, bis ihr  keine Karte mehr kauft?
> 
> Das sind hier ja locker Einbrüche um 70 - 80%....
> 
> ...


----------



## Andal (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Jetzt komme ich langsam dahinter, wie du das gemeint hast, denn die Überschrift klingt so sehr nach einer Schuldzuweisung. 

Warum spiele ich immer wieder Lotto? Wer gar nicht spielt, der kann nie etwas gewinnen. Genau so verhält es sich wohl auch mit dem vermeintlich leeren Gewässer vor der Haustüre. Eine Mischung aus Hoffnung, Gewohnheit und auch einem Stück weit Bequemlichkeit. Je weiter entfernt das "schlechte Gewässer" ist, desto leichter wird auch der Verzicht dort zu fischen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt komme ich langsam dahinter, wie du das gemeint hast, denn die Überschrift klingt so sehr nach einer Schuldzuweisung.


mancher brauch halt länger, der andere ist schneller  - ist wie beim Angeln ;-)))


----------



## Andal (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Normalerweise gehts bei dir ja immer gegen "die anderen". Vielleicht auch deswegen!?


----------



## BERND2000 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Einen Unterschied gibt es dennoch:
> Früher hat man, egal zu welcher Tageszeit, immer Angler an den bekannten Plätzen getroffen.
> 
> Heute sieht man trotz kaum gesunkenen Kartenverkaufes deutlich weniger Angler, oft auch an bekannten Plätzen nur mal am Wochenende, nur bei schönen Wetter mal mehr als 1..


 
 Hi Thomas um es mit Deinen Worten zu sagen; So issses

 Ich kann Dier aus der anderen Seite Deutschlands berichten das, du dort nun auch kaum noch Angler am Wasser sehen kannst, 
 ..aber bei steigender Angelkartenausgabe und deutlich geringeren Fängen.

 Der Witz an der Sache ist, es gibt Statistiken und die Wahrnehmung.
 Die Statistik sagt das Rückgänge von 50%- 85% bei den gemeldeten Fängen vorliegen.
 Die Angler aber sagen es wurde bei vielen Arten  besser.|kopfkrat
 Bleiben dann aber oft zu Hause weil halt gar nichts mehr gefangen wird.

 Also fischen nun mehr Menschen, die aber weniger oft angeln.
 Wenn sie es aber tun, oft unter besten Bedingungen und mit viel mehr Aufwand.
 Die Fang-Menge sollte also steigen, aber nicht sinken.

 Der Mensch scheint das negative schnell zu verdrängen.


 Ich kann mir z.B historische Fischmengen gar nicht mehr vorstellen.
 Was Ich aber erlebt habe, waren Fischmengen die sehr viel besser waren als heute.

 Hören tue ich aber immer, das es die oder die Fische noch reichlich gäbe.
 Verweist man dann auf Statistiken, wird vermutet das weniger auf sie geangelt wird, oder sie nicht entnommen werden.
 Fangmeldungen und Statistiken mag man anzweifeln, aber wie Aussagekräftig sind dann Vermutungen und Behauptungen. 

 Das alles ist Quatsch, es herrscht Angebot und Nachfrage.
 Wenn etwas da ist wird es auch Angler geben die es nutzen.
 Wenn aber Angler selten am Wasser zu sehen sind, ist da halt nicht mehr viel.

 Fragt man bei uns nach Quappen, wird man hören das es die teilweise reichlich gibt.
 Die Statistik sagt aber aus das dem so nicht ist.


----------



## Andal (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Wir müssen jeden entnommenen Fisch in die Fangliste eintragen. Das sagt aber über unsere Fänge rein gar nichts aus...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Jose schrieb:


> thema verfehlt.
> aquarienwirtschaft ist eben kostenintensiv. besonders in ebenso halbtoten gewässern.
> 
> traut euch doch mal raus aus eurer aquakulturlandschaft.
> ...



Ein nüchterner Blick auf die Fakten sieht in Ballungsräumen wie folgt aus:
 - großer Befischungsdruck, u.a. kulturell geprägt von Anglern, die signifikante Anteile des Fangs entnehmen
 - gesetzlich begründet kaum Chancen, entnahmefähigen Fisch vor der Entnahme zu schützen (z.B. Verbot von Entnahmefenstern)
 - in der Hegepflicht unterliegenden Gewässern teils drastischer Rückgang des Nährstoffeintrags mit entsprechendem Einfluss auf die Bestände

 Es gibt unter diesen Rahmenbedingungen prinzipiell drei Möglichkeiten, gegenzusteuern:
 - Limitierung des Gewässerzugangs => Angeln für eine Minderheit, wie heute schon bei der Jagd der Fall
 - Akzeptieren eines signifikanten Rückgangs der Fischbestände => allein schon aus Gründen des Naturschutzes nicht erstrebenswert, wenn der Bestand gewisse Grenzen unterschreitet
 - Nutzung von nicht der Hegepflicht unterliegenden Gewässern und Besatz (unterschiedliche Besatzziele je nach Gewässerart, Hegepflicht vs. keine Hegepflicht) => die einzige Möglichkeit, das Angeln der breiten Masse weiter zugänglich zu machen

 Es gibt gute Gründe, warum es vielerorts einfacher ist, ein naturbelassenes Stück Fluss zur Pacht zu finden als einen 15ha großen Weiher. Wobei in Ballungsräumen weder da eine noch das andere angeboten wird. Alles in fester Hand.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Um was da alle immer diskutieren (und auch immer wieder die gleichen) - immer wieder, obwohl doch die Frage eigentlich ganz klar war (manche können oder wollen wohl einfach nicht richtig lesen.............)



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *
> Wie viel "Fangeinbruch" würdet ihr denn tolerieren, bis ihr  keine Karte mehr kauft?*
> 
> Das sind hier ja locker Einbrüche um 70 - 80%....
> ...


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Wie gesagt: Lieber Bitterwasser als gar kein Wasser (mehr)...

Um an etwas zu gelangen, das ich als wirklich (!!) lohnenswertes Angelgewässer bezeichne, muss ich mindestens 1,5 bis 2 Std. (einfache Strecke) weit fahren.

Das verträgt sich nicht mit notorischem Zeitmangel. Also greife ich halt gezwungenermaßen auf das Wenige zurück, das halt in erträglicher Nähe da ist und keine selbstgegrabene "Badewanne" ist. 

Auch wenn's bitter ist und seine Kohle nur äußerst wenig wert. Andernfalls kann ich meinen Kram gleich ganz einmotten. Also beiße ich halt in den sauren Apfel und kaufe trotzdem weiter Karten - da bleibt nur die Qual der Keinewahl.

Nicht schön, aber geht halt nicht anders, wenn man sehr viel um die Ohren hat. Nur ein- bis zweimal pro Jahr weiter weg im Urlaub angeln ist nix für mich - das muss dann doch häufiger bzw. spontan möglich sein.

Etwas weniger bitter wäre es ohne BW-Nachtangelverbot. Dann hätte man wenigstens im Dunkeln seine Ruhe, wenn's allgemein schon mies ist (bzw. könnte einfach z. B. um 0.30 Uhr oder so losziehen und halt bis morgens angeln).

Denn tagsüber isses nicht nur fangmäßig mies, sondern auch sehr  stressig (zumindest bei ansatzweise schönem Wetter = kein Regen) bis hin zum "öffentlichen Freibad" im Sommer (= betriebsbedingt komplett unbeangelbar, da fängt man nur mindestens fünf Tretboote/Lumas/etc. pro Stunde).

Zumal die paar verbliebenen Räuber angesichts der allgemeinen Überlaufenheit ebenfalls auf "Nachtschicht" zu laufen scheinen - jedenfalls ist bei kompletter Dunkelheit wenigstens mal ab und zu etwas Raubaktivität zu hören (tagsüber komplett tot bzw. still - sobald ansatzweise hell, isses mit jeglicher Raubaktivität schlagartig vorbei).

Was aber wenigstens zeigt: 

Irgendwas Räubermäßiges treibt sich da noch rum. Was einen als Hauptsächlich-Raubfischmenschen ebenfalls dazu bringt, weiter Karten zu kaufen und sich möglichst auf Schlechtwetter zu verlagern. Wenigstens etwas statt gar nichts (mehr).


----------



## BERND2000 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Andal schrieb:


> Wir müssen jeden entnommenen Fisch in die Fangliste eintragen. Das sagt aber über unsere Fänge rein gar nichts aus...


 
 Schon wieder Einer.#d
 Der an solchen Statistiken zweifelt.
 Sie sind halt so gut, wie man vor Ort an Ihren Sinn glaubt.
 Sie geben Entwicklungen wieder, aber sicher nicht so sehr die wahren Mengen.

 Es gibt leider keine Andere Möglichkeit eine Entwicklung von Fischbeständen großer Flächen sonst zu beobachten.
 Sie sagt mehr aus, als alles Andere.
 Vor allem wenn es sich mit eigenen Erfahrungen und Beobachtungen deckt.

 Wobei bei sinkenden Fängen halt ein gewisser Ausgleich durch verbesserte Angeltechniken bei einzelnen möglich ist.
 Auch ist man sich eher bereit besondere Fische zu melden.
 Das sind nun auch schon wieder 2. Punkte, in Wahrheit wird der Rückgang vermutlich größer sein als es Fangstatistiken widerspiegeln.

 Das man Auskünften einzelner Angler nur bedingt folgen kann sollte klar sein.
 Gar nicht mal weil sie lügen, sondern weil Spezialisten durchaus auch Einzeltiere gezielt erfolgreich befischen.


----------



## BERND2000 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Um was da alle immer diskutieren (und auch immer wieder die gleichen) - immer wieder, obwohl doch die Frage eigentlich ganz klar war (manche können oder wollen wohl einfach nicht richtig lesen.............)



Ich verstehe Deine Frage.
Kaum ein Angler wird aufhören so lange noch die Möglichkeit eines Fanges existiert.

Ich vermute Du willst darauf hinaus das Angeln eben nicht der Nahrungsbeschaffung dient, sondern es nur der Spaß am Angeln selbst ist.
Das ist so, sonst würde kaum noch Jemand Angeln.

Und weil es eben so ist werden Verschlechterungen auch nicht als so schlimm wahrgenommen.

 Nachtrag; Letzteres stimmt nicht ganz, wenn das Angeln selbst eingeschränkt wird, wird das sehr wohl wahrgenommen.
 Weniger wichtig wird es aber bei den Fängen betrachtet.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie viel "Fangeinbruch" würdet ihr denn tolerieren, bis ihr  keine Karte mehr kauft?
> 
> Das sind hier ja locker Einbrüche um 70 - 80%....
> 
> ...



Nö[emoji6]

Obwohl ich für den hiesigen Ruhrabschnitt sogar eine vergünstigte Jahreskarte haben könnte,bin ich damit durch.

Kosten/Nutzen(Spaß) Rechnung passt da nicht mehr,obwohl man  seit ca.3 Jahren sogar Regelungen
entschärft hat.(warum nur?)

Die Rechnung,das durch Vereine bewirtschaftete Gewässer besser sein sollen,geht also nicht immer auf.Wie auch,wenn man auf Trübung und Nährstoffgehalt eines Flusses 0 Einfluss hat.

Für den reinen Spaßtrieb,.opfere ich  noch rund 20 Ocken für eine Verbandskarte(Lippe und Kanäle) + 20 € Vereinsbeitrag.

Ist da zwar auch kein Zuckerschlecken aber noch im vertretbaren Relationsrahmen.


----------



## Sneep (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Hallo,

selbst wenn im Schnitt nur noch 10 % gefangen werden, wird Nachfrage da sein. Auch dann gibt es gute und schlechte Gewässer. 

Wie hoch die Nachfrage ist, kann man an den Pachtpreisen für Fliegenstrecken und kleinen Privatgewässern sehen.

Ich kenne mehrere Gebiete, wo beim Ton- und Sandabbau kleine Teiche entstanden sind. Obwohl bekannt ist, dass hier in jedem 2. Jahr im Sommer kein Wasser mehr drin ist, gehen die Pachten weg wie warme Semmeln.  Dann kann man 2  Sommer lang die Pächter beim Bergen der toten Fische beobachten, bis diese die Zwecklosigkeit erkennen und die Pacht auflösen. 2 Wochen später steht der neue Pächter auf der Matte und das Ganze geht von vorne los.

Ich denke, wir Angler werden noch ganz andere Kröten schlucken. Bereits jetzt gibt es doch einen Mangel an Gewässern. Dieser wird sich eher verschärfen, da eher Gewässer aus der Nutzung fallen, als das welche dazu kommen. 
Wenn ich sehe, dass  20 Euro für einen Wobbler gezahlt werden, sehe ich da  auch noch finanzielle Reserven

Für bestimmte Gewässer mag es Probleme geben, weil Angler auf andere Gewässer ausweichen. Dabei wird die Nachfrage an dem neuen Gewässer gesteigert.

Solange man die Gewässer mit Besatzfischen zugrunde richten darf, ist ein Wechsel des Gewässers zudem die eleganteste Möglichkeit sich den Folgen der Misswirtschaft zu entziehen.

Zu den Ursachen der Bestandseinbrüche in den Fließgewässern.
An allererster Stelle steht der Rückgang im Futterangebot durch den Bau von Kläranlagen. Andere Gründe wie Wasserqualität, Verbauung usw. waren in den 1970-er Jahren sicher schlimmer als heute. Der Bestand hat such geändert, es   treten vermehrt empfindliche Fische auf. Fing man früher Rotaugen, sind das jetzt Äschen. Aber es waren früher 10 Rotaugen und heute ist es nur 1  Äsche.

In den 70-er Jahren spielte künstlicher Besatz noch kaum eine Rolle. Heute haben wir Bestände, in denen von der Genetik her nichts mehr vorhanden ist. Da sind über Jahrzehnte Fische aus allen Ecken Europas besetzt worden.
  Diese Bestände sind weit weniger stabil als die Ursprungsbestände. Kaum hat ein Bestand begonnen, sich an wärmeres Wasser anzupassen, werden die angepassten Fische durch Besatz verdrängt.
  Damit unterbinden wir aber jede genetische Anpassung bei den Fischarten, während ihre Feinde das sehr wohl können.


  SNEEp


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Nö[emoji6]
> 
> Die Rechnung,das durch Vereine bewirtschaftete Gewässer besser sein sollen,geht also nicht immer auf.Wie auch,wenn man auf Trübung und Nährstoffgehalt eines Flusses 0 Einfluss hat.



Ich sehe da noch einen Punkt den Sneep nicht aufzählt.
Den Kormoran.

 Mag sein das in von Vereinen bewirtschafteten Gewässern besonders viel Fisch besetzt wird. Das mag lange auch für gute Bedingungen gesorgt haben
 Es ist heute aber zum Teil oft erfolglos, Fischbestände mit Besatz zu verbessern.
Hat man besonders viel Fisch im Wasser, lockt das die Kormorane an und die schaffen dann einen Ausgleich.

Es bringt halt nichts zu besetzen um einen besonders hohen Fischbestand zu erhalten, wenn die Vögel nun Ihre maximale Anzahl erreicht haben und vor Hunger in stetiger Suche im Winter umherstreifen.

Das gemeinste was Angler also machen können, ist erst im Frühjahr zu besetzen, dann füttert man die Vögel wenigstens nicht noch an.
Oder möchte man die Vögel, schadlos durch den Winter bringen?
Hunger ist derzeit wohl Ihr Hauptfeind.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Immer wieder interessant (und vielsagend), wenn man sieht, wer lesen und verstehen kann und wer nicht...

Nochmal:
Die Frage war NICHT, warum Fischbestände und Fänge zurückgehen, ob mit, wegen oder  trotz Besatz, Kormoran, entnehmen oder zurücksetzen  oder nicht.. .

Sondern die Frage war nur:
Um wie viel müssen Bestände/Fänge zurückgehen, bis man als Angler (individuell) keine Karte mehr kauft......


----------



## Harry333 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Hallo

da ich nächstes Jahr endlich die Prüfung mache und bisher nur Mosel und Sauer (Grenzgewässer) nutze bezahle ich dann trotzdem die 67 Euro als Jahreskarte für die ganze Mosel. Ich kann von meinem Wohnort aus fast die halbe Mosel ab Trier ohne große Probleme erreichen, somit gibt es genügend Gelegenheit wo man was fangen kann.

Wenn ich hier nur geschlossene Gewässer nutzen könnte, dann würde ich es mir auch überlegen wo und wie viel ich zahlen würde.


----------



## Jose (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immer wieder interessant (und vielsagend), wenn man sieht, wer lesen und verstehen kann und wer nicht...
> ...
> Sondern die Frage war nur:
> Um wie viel müssen Bestände/Fänge zurückgehen, bis man als Angler (individuell) keine Karte mehr kauft......



ich weiß, Thomas, du magst mich, vor allem wenn ich widerborstig bin.

bin ich jetzt: lesen und verstehen kann ich, mit disziplin und verengten horizonten hab ich eher schwierigkeiten.

die fragestellung ist weich bzw. taugt gar nix:

erstens weil zwischen beständen und fängen zwar eine wechselwirkung besteht obwohl das 'äpfel und birnen' sind.

von den wirklichen beständen haben die wenigsten wissen,
von den fängen alle soviel, dass es sogar zum klagen reicht.

wir leben in einer schnelllebigen zeit, da hab ich deine frage eher so verstanden "wann ist für mich der punkt erreicht, dass ich eher was anderes mache als da ne karte zu kaufen?"

ich hab das glaube ich vorher schon angemerkt: angeln ist für mich mehr als die summe der fänge.

als rheinangler, also nix hochpreisiges und vereinsfreier ohne "golf-attitüde" werd ich mir immer den schein holen, weil ich auf evtl. fisch "plantschen" immer noch reizvoller finde als ikebana oder seidenstickerei...


aber: ja, es gibt auch den moment, wo ich dem mittleren finger mehr beachtung schenke, z.b. bei meinem 'ursprungsgewässer' Untere Sieg: die beachtung der reichlichen be- und einschränkungen verdirbt mir einfach die lust, dort angeln zu mimen. vorbei.


am rhein, bonn & umgebung, da wird es auch zunehmend hakelig, verursacht aber wohl weniger von der RFG sondern von ordnungswütigen ämtern, z.b. sperrung von zufahrtswegen durch parkverbote usw.
dann geht irgendwie die "nähe' zum wasser und spontaneität verloren. dann kann ich auch anders planen und ab nach holland oder frankreich oder belgien oder luxemburg.

dann will ich aber auch fänge...


----------



## Carsten_ (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

zum Thema:

ich gehe auch nicht Angeln um die Würmer und Maden zu baden oder weil es Spaß macht meine Ausrüstung eine Viertelstunde ans Wasser zu schleppen. Würde ich keinen Fisch Fangen wollen dann könnte ich auch die Parkbank vor Ort nutzen und den Kram Zuhause lassen. Ich bin zwar Anfäger, aber trotzdem oder gerade deswegen ist es mir wichtig möglichst wenige Tage komplett ohne Fisch und Regung am Wasser zu sitzen. Bei schlechtem Wetter ist mir der Fang im übrigen wichtiger als bei Topwetter.

In dem Sinne ist meine Antwort auf die Frage:
-Sollte ich, vorhersehbar, mehr Schneider bleiben als Fangtage zu verzeichnen würde ich das Gewässer wechseln. Habe ich in der Nähe keine Alternative, würde ich wohl seltener Angeln, dafür dann aber weiter fahren. Viel Geld zu zahlen für die Erlaubnis am Wasser zu sitzen ohne reale Aussichten auf Erfolg würde mich Ärgern. 

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Hallo,

solange auch nur eine, wenn auch geringe, Chance besteht einen Fisch zu fangen, werden die meisten Angler ihrem Hobby nachgehen.
Das beste Beispiel hierzu sind die Lachsfischer, obwohl die Bestände in den letzten Jahrzehnten massiv eingebrochen sind, sind viele bereit mehrere hundert Euro pro Woche (manchmal auch deutlich mehr) allein für die Lizenz zu zahlen. Bei sehr geringen Fangchancen, oft auch Nullnummern innerhalb einer Woche, bei 10 - 12 Stunden täglichen Fischens. Ich will das jetzt nicht werten, aber manche schwärmen dann noch davon, wie toll die Fischerei war, bei null Fisch und einen Kontakt in der Woche.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## ado (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Ich bin in letzter Zeit auch viel am Wasser und fang selten einen Fisch. 
Das liegt aber nicht daran, dass keine Fische im Wasser sind, sondern ich ganz speziell versuche einen Huchen zu fangen. Das ist ähnlich wie Lachsfischen, aber ich muss sagen ich bin zufrieden auch wenn keiner gebissen hat und ich einfach am Wasser war und es versucht habe. Leider bleiben bei mir dieses Jahr die Hechte als Beifang aus  
Letztes Jahr hatte ich in der Huchensaison auch 25 Angeltage und nicht einen Kontakt um dann kurz vor Schonzeitbeginn doch noch zwei kleine (um die 70cm) fangen zu dürfen ... und es gibt kein geileres Gefühl. 

Zum Thema, Wasser wo die Fangquote so einbricht, da hat meinstens irgendwer was falsch gemacht. Solche Wasser haben wir auch im Verein. Kleinere Flüsse die sich negativ verändern. Ich geh trotzdem hin und fange trotz zurückgehender Zahlen bei der Auswertung eigentlich immernoch recht anständig. Aber es geistert schon im Kopf rum, ob Fischen da überhaupt noch Sinn macht. Aber auch ich kauf immer wieder die Karte obwohl ich mittlerweile wo ganz anders wohne. Aber ich will die Gewässer nicht missen an denen ich aufgewachsen bin.


----------



## Fr33 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Irgendwann ist für gewisse Gewässer der Zenit aber erreicht. Hab gestern durch ein anderen Forum mal wieder erfahren, dass die Rheinkarte für Hessen abermals um nen 10er teurer wird. Anstelle 50€ p.A. sind nun 60€ p.A. im Gespräch.... (Nur zur Erinnerung.... vor 4  Jahren waren wir noch bei 30€ p.A soweit ich weiss). 


Irgendwann kommt die Zeit, wo dann doch einige ihr persönl. Kosten-Nutzen Verhältnis ausrechnen und dann wird eben keine Karte mehr gekauft. Auch ich habe eine Schmerzgrenze, die ich aber noch nicht bekannt geben will.... neben den Gewässerkarten ist es aber auch der Faktor Zeit und Nebenkosten (Benzin + Bootsliegeplatz) was man mit rein rechnen mus....


----------



## Sharpo (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Irgendwann ist für gewisse Gewässer der Zenit aber erreicht. Hab gestern durch ein anderen Forum mal wieder erfahren, dass die Rheinkarte für Hessen abermals um nen 10er teurer wird. Anstelle 50€ p.A. sind nun 60€ p.A. im Gespräch.... (Nur zur Erinnerung.... vor 4  Jahren waren wir noch bei 30€ p.A soweit ich weiss).
> 
> 
> Irgendwann kommt die Zeit, wo dann doch einige ihr persönl. Kosten-Nutzen Verhältnis ausrechnen und dann wird eben keine Karte mehr gekauft. Auch ich habe eine Schmerzgrenze, die ich aber noch nicht bekannt geben will.... neben den Gewässerkarten ist es aber auch der Faktor Zeit und Nebenkosten (Benzin + Bootsliegeplatz) was man mit rein rechnen mus....




Nicht nur dies...

Auch eine ständige Erweiterung der Sperrflächen..oder auch des Naturschutzbereiches (Anfahrt mit dem Auto nicht mehr möglich)
Irgendwann wird das Gewässer halt extrem unattraktiv.
Nicht jeder möchte sein Equipment 3 km zum Gewässer schlörren oder sich auf einer relativ kleinen Fläche mit mehreren Anglern tummeln.


----------



## Jose (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

60€/jahr=5€/monat= ~ne halbe zigarette/tag. :q


----------



## ado (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Also ich löhne hier für 10km Flusstrecke 270€ im Jahr - ich denke von den kosten her dürft ihr euch noch nicht wirklich beschweren


----------



## Sharpo (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Fängst Du da vergoldete Fische?


----------



## Fr33 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Ihr dürft nicht auf den Kosten alleine achten - klar hören sich 60€ im Jahr nicht viel an. Aber dazu kommen je nach Wohnort noch Spritkosten dazu usw. Für mich persönlich ist der Rhein nicht um die Ecke... 40min einfache Fahrt sind Standart. Mal kurz nach Feierabend hin... meist nur im Sommer noch möglich. 


Dazu kommen wie schon erwähnt auch hier immer mehr Einschnitte was den Zugang angeht. Häfen bei denen 20Jahre lang das Angeln erlaubt waren, sind nun dicht. Gewisse Rhein-Abschnitte werden für Angler gesperrt (Vogelschutzgebiete usw.). Zugangswege zum Gewässer behördlich gesperrt und auch kontrolliert (kann teuer werden im Naturschutzgebiet zu parken) usw....


Geht also eher darum, dass die Kartenpreise steigen ---> der Gegewert aber dazu weiterhin Stück für Stück sinkt...


----------



## Case (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Mir werden in den nächsten Tagen 260 € für die Angelkarte abgebucht. Meine kürzeste Strecke zum Wasser sind 35km, die weiteste 80. Mich kostet 1kg Fisch den ich zum Verzehr mitnehme  so grob 50 Euros. ( hab ich mal ausgerechnet )

Aber für die 2 oder 3 Sternstunden die ich im Jahr habe, und für die Freiheit die ich mir einfach am Wasser gönne, bin ich auch gern bereit weiterhin zu zahlen.

Case


----------



## Sharpo (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Reine Kosten für die Angelerlaubnis/ Gewässerkarte oder mit Beitrag an Verein?

Bei den Preisen für eine Erlaubniskarte würde ich definitiv mit dem Angeln aufhören.


----------



## Case (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Reine Kosten für die Angelerlaubnis/ Gewässerkarte oder mit Beitrag an Verein?
> 
> Bei den Preisen für eine Erlaubniskarte würde ich definitiv mit dem Angeln aufhören.



Ist Vereinsbeitrag. 6km Donau, 15km Neckar, 4 ehemalige Baggerseen, Forellenbach. Für hiesige Verhältnisse durchaus ok.

Case


----------



## Fr33 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Case schrieb:


> Ist Vereinsbeitrag. 6km Donau, 15km Neckar, 4 ehemalige Baggerseen, Forellenbach. Für hiesige Verhältnisse durchaus ok.
> 
> Case




Dann relativiert sich das ganze doch wieder..... nur mal so als Vergleich. Ich bin ner Ecke wo halt Stillgewässer mit Gold aufgewogen werden, da eben kaum vorhanden. Wir haben einen Weiher mit sage und schreibe knapp 1Ha Wasserfläche. Struktur wie ne Badewanne mit Lehmboden. Auch von oben gesehen, sieht es wie ne abgerundete Badewanne aus. Ich bezahle 80€ im Jahr Beitrag und muss Arbeitsstunden leisten.


Der Weiher ist aber nur 5min mit dem Auto weg und ist einigermaßen gut besetzt. Nur die beiden Gründe halten mich dort.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Interessant sind die Pachtpreise. Bei uns liegen diese grob gerechnet bei 1000€/ha pro Jahr.
Für ein 7 ha Baggerloch ca. 7000€ Pacht pro Jahr. Wenn sich 100 Angler den See teilen, zahlt jeder 70€ Jahresbeitrag ohne Besatz.

Wenn dann 15kg/ha entnommen werden können, bleiben ca. 1kg Fisch pro Karte und Jahr. 
70€/kg Fisch.Selbst wenn der See 30kg/ha und Jahr hergibt, wären wir bei 35€/kg.
Kein Fischer, der von den Erträgen leben müsste, könnte diese Irrsinnspreise bezahlen. Die Angler reißen sich um solche Gewässer und die Besitzer verdienen sich eine goldene Nase.


----------



## GrundelHuber (17. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Angeln ist ein Sucht-Hobby. Wie bei jeder Sucht wird versucht, das erste richtig geile Mal wieder zu reproduzieren. Man könnte ebensogut einen Raucher fragen, ab welchem Preiszuschlag der Tabakindustrie und welcher Steuererhöhung er denn keine Zigaretten mehr kaufen würde. Man mache sich nichts vor; Angler sind drogensüchtig (Dopamin). Und die Industrie und Vereine, die "Dealer", wissen das. 

Das einzige was helfen würde ist, bei bestehenden individuellen Zweifeln mal eine Pause von einem Jahr einzulegen, und zwar flächendeckend. Ein "nicht-Angel-Jahr", dem sich möglichst viele anschließen. Es darf weder Tackle gekauft werden, noch Tageskarten, vielleicht nicht mal Periodika. Eiskalt ein ganzes Jahr von allem weg, was mit Angeln zu tun hat. Dann würde signalisiert, dass man sehr wohl mündig ist, und zur Not auch Konsequenzen zieht. 

Darauf würde dann knieschlotternd mit größerem Respekt reagiert werden, vermutlich recht flott. Bei Genießern bemüht man sich, es ihnen recht zu machen. Bei Süchtigen bemüht man sich, sie bis zum letzten Tropfen auszupressen, weil sie signalisieren, dass sie möglichst würdelos behandelt werden möchten und sie alles mit sich machen lassen, ohne Limit. 

Langes Geschwafel, aber ich befürchte so einfach ist das. Falls jemand so etwas mal initiiert und viele mitmachen, dann würde ich mich anschließen. 1 Jahr geht schnell rum. Außerdem würden sich dann die Bestände auch wieder etwas erholen.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



GrundelHuber schrieb:


> Das einzige was helfen würde ist, bei bestehenden individuellen Zweifeln mal eine Pause von einem Jahr einzulegen, und zwar flächendeckend. Ein "nicht-Angel-Jahr", dem sich möglichst viele anschließen. Es darf weder Tackle gekauft werden, noch Tageskarten, vielleicht nicht mal Periodika. Eiskalt ein ganzes Jahr von allem weg, was mit Angeln zu tun hat. Dann würde signalisiert, dass man sehr wohl mündig ist, und zur Not auch Konsequenzen zieht.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## eszett (17. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Ich würde gern höhere Beiträge zahlen, wenn dieses Geld speziell in die Pflege und Besatz der Gewässer investiert wird. Zusätzlich würde ich härtere Kontrollen an den Gewässern wünschen bzw. Fangregulierung. Ich würde nie meine Ausgaben für mein Hobby ernsthaft mit den gefangenen Kilo Fisch aufrechnen. Dann wäre es Fischen und nicht Angeln.


----------



## Darket (17. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Ich zahle hier in Berlin für die von mir hauptsächlich befürchten Gewässer nicht besonders viel (keine 40 Euro im Jahr). Allerdings passiert da auch nix, weder in Hinblick auf Besatz, noch auf Gewässerpflege. Wobei letzteres natürlich innerhalb einer Großstadt auch nur eingeschränkt mõglich ist.


----------



## Pinn (17. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



GrundelHuber schrieb:


> Angeln ist ein Sucht-Hobby. Wie bei jeder Sucht wird versucht, das erste richtig geile Mal wieder zu reproduzieren. Man könnte ebensogut einen Raucher fragen, ab welchem Preiszuschlag der Tabakindustrie und welcher Steuererhöhung er denn keine Zigaretten mehr kaufen würde. Man mache sich nichts vor; Angler sind drogensüchtig (Dopamin). Und die Industrie und Vereine, die "Dealer", wissen das.



Interessanter Vergleich! Ich vermute aber, nur bei einer kleinen Minderheit der Angler ist sowas wie eine psychische Abhängigkeit vom Angeln vorhanden, die ein Kriterium einer Sucht wäre. Die Mehrheit der Angler angelt aus Spaß an der Freude, um es mal so platt auszudrücken.

Demzufolge ist es dem Normalangler auch möglich, sein Hobby oder seine Passion zwar unter persönlichem Bedauern, aber doch letztendlich an den berühmten Nagel zu hängen, wenn die Fangaussichten an den beangelten Gewässern in den Keller gehen.



GrundelHuber schrieb:


> Das einzige was helfen würde ist, bei bestehenden individuellen Zweifeln mal eine Pause von einem Jahr einzulegen, und zwar flächendeckend. Ein "nicht-Angel-Jahr", dem sich möglichst viele anschließen. Es darf weder Tackle gekauft werden, noch Tageskarten, vielleicht nicht mal Periodika. Eiskalt ein ganzes Jahr von allem weg, was mit Angeln zu tun hat. Dann würde signalisiert, dass man sehr wohl mündig ist, und zur Not auch Konsequenzen zieht.



Deine Strategie geht eigentlich schon auf, allerdings nicht wie von Dir gewünscht als koordinierte Aktion der Anglerschaft, sondern als zunehmende Zahl derjenigen Angler, die sich aufgrund ihrer individuellen Entscheidung vom Angeln an "ihren angestammten Gewässern" verabschieden. Manche geben das Angeln generell auf, andere wählen Nachbarländer für ihr Hobby.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Lajos1 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Hallo,

also ich zahle derzeit im Verein 210 Euro im Jahr, Vereinsbeitrag ist gleich Jahreskarte, für alle unsere 15 Gewässer. Obwohl etwa die Hälfte der Gewässer unser Eigentum ist, zahlen wir noch so rund 50.000 Euro an Pacht für die andere Hälfte. Dazu kommen noch ebenfalls so 50.000 Euro im Jahr für Besatzkosten. Kosten nur für die Fische, die damit verbundenen Transporte und Arbeiten werden ehrenamtlich erledigt.
Entsprechend gut sind die Gewässer und auch die Fangaussichten.
Von Nichts kommt Nichts.
Ich bin auch mit den mir dadurch gebotenen Möglichkeiten vollauf zufrieden. Ich fahre auch nur zum Salmonidenfischen woanders hin, denn hier sind wir topographisch etwas im Nachteil. Man fängt zwar auch da ganz gut bei uns, aber Erste Wahl sind unsere Forellengewässer nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## GrundelHuber (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Pinn schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit der Angler angelt aus Spaß an der Freude, um es mal so platt auszudrücken.Demzufolge ist es dem Normalangler auch möglich, sein Hobby oder seine Passion zwar unter persönlichem Bedauern, aber doch letztendlich an den berühmten Nagel zu hängen, wenn die Fangaussichten an den beangelten Gewässern in den Keller gehen.



Ja "Spaß an der Freude" könnt man auch sagen  Aber wenn ich hier so rum lese sind ja schon ziemlich viele gefrustet und sagen, eigentlich wollen sie es lassen, wenn - oder weil der Frust-Schwellenwert schon überschritten ist...und suchen dann gleichzeitig Ausreden, warum sie trotzdem noch Karten kaufen, oder kaufen würden, selbst wenn es gar keine Fische mehr gibt..."Die Natur ist so schön"...Jaja...

Für mich sind das typische Anzeichen einer Sucht...Ich...ich kann nicht mit dir, du machst mich fertig! Aber ich kann nicht ohne dich sein! Verdammt verdammt....Das ist ja nicht schlimm gg. Schlimm wärs nur, wenn andere mit marktwirtschaftlichen Interessen das bemerken und eben in besonderer Weise für sich ausnutzen...und das kommt mir eben "fast" ein bisschen so vor...

Vereine, die kein Kilo-Angeln durch kurzfristige Besatzmaßnahmen ermöglichen, tun meiner Ansicht nach das Richtige...Aber das lässt sich von anderen halt auch als Scheinargument anführen...Wie ich lese sind schon einige Vereine aufgefallen, die mit dem Geld der Angler und den staatlichen Zuschüssen nicht wirklich was tun, aber kräftig in die eigene Tasche wirtschaften...Der Angler als "Cash-Cow", die frech gemolken wird, steuerlich lässt sich auch was drehen...Das gibts offensichtlich schon auch alles....

Das geht aber nur, wenn man das mit sich machen lässt...Klar, Flucht in andere Länder ist auch eine Lösung...Vereins-Hopping im eigenen Land eher nicht...

Gruß


----------



## GrundelHuber (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo, also ich zahle derzeit im Verein 210 Euro im Jahr, Vereinsbeitrag ist gleich Jahreskarte, für alle unsere 15 Gewässer. Obwohl etwa die Hälfte der Gewässer unser Eigentum ist, zahlen wir noch so rund 50.000 Euro an Pacht für die andere Hälfte. Dazu kommen noch ebenfalls so 50.000 Euro im Jahr für Besatzkosten. Kosten nur für die Fische, die damit verbundenen Transporte und Arbeiten werden ehrenamtlich erledigt.
> Entsprechend gut sind die Gewässer und auch die Fangaussichten.
> Von Nichts kommt Nichts.



Wenn du jede Woche angelst und auch jede Woche was fängst (ob Catch & Release oder nicht), finde ich das Ok bei 15  Gewässern. 



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch nur zum Salmonidenfischen woanders hin, denn hier sind wir topographisch etwas im Nachteil.



Gerade Salmoniden wären aber interessant, viele Karpfen besetzen und so, die letztlich das Gewässer kaputt machen kann bestimmt jeder mit dem nötigen Geld. Wo sich Forellen, Saiblinge und Äschen so unwohl fühlen, dass man bei 15 Gewässern in BaWü wo anders hin muss, da hätte ich also schon Skepsis bei so einem Preis, gerade in Anbetracht des laufenden Äschenprogramms, das auch zu funktionieren scheint. An der Topographie liegt das dann glaub eher nicht....Kann mich ja täuschen...


----------



## Fr33 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



GrundelHuber schrieb:


> Wenn du jede Woche angelst und auch jede Woche was fängst (ob Catch & Release oder nicht), finde ich das Ok bei 15  Gewässern.



Das ist auch ne interessante Sichtweise  Wenn ich dir jetzt sage, dass ich 80€ p.A für EIN Gewässer mit knapp 1ha Wasserfläche zahle - hälst du mich für bekloppt. Aber das ist immer noch besser als gar nicht zum Angeln zu kommen. Unter der Woche mit viel Glück komme ich mal nach Feierabend an den Main oder Rhein. Im Winter schonmal gar nicht... da bleiben nur die Wochenenden wenn jeder hin fährt.

Dieser Tümpel (für den ich auch noch 20 Arbeitsstunden im Jahr machen darf - also 4-5 Samstag im Jahr) ist mein Heiligtum, das mir erlaubt öftern nach der Arbeit kurz für ne Stunde mal die Spinnrute zu schwingen oder auch mal für 2-3h nen kurzen Ansitz machen ohne erstmal 30-45min zum Fluss zu fahren.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Hallo GrundelHuber,

ich bin aus Franken, habe mich hier nur zu Wort gemeldet um auf das "süddeutsche Preisgefüge" hinzuweisen und wie die Kosten so zustande kommen. Wir haben hier unten (Baden-Württemberg und Bayern) nun mal nicht den Gewässerreichtum wie in Brandenburg oder Mecklenburg-Vorpommern. Dazu haben wir deutlich mehr Bevölkerung und somit auch mehr Angler. Das schlägt sich in den Preisen nieder. Aber wenn man aufmerksam im Forum liest, ist der Gewässerreichtum nicht gleichzusetzen mit guten Fangaussichten. Wie gesagt, ich bin mit den meinen durchaus zufrieden, auch mit den Forellen. Nur mit österreichischen und slowenischen Forellengewässern nicht zu vergleichen. Allerdings zahlt man dort für die Woche, für ein Gewässer, mindestens das, was man bei uns mit 15 Gewässern  für das ganze Jahr bezahlt.
Aber: "man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts" 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## PAFischer (20. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Ich zahle 170 Euro für EIN Stück Fluss und das ist in der Region noch rel. günstig. Wären hier gute Fänge zu verzeichnen, ok. Aber meist sieht man nur enttäuschte Gesichter.

Hier in der Region schaukeln sich seit paar Jahren die Preise so in die Höhe, aber ein Mehr an Qualität ist nicht zu verzeichnen. #q


----------



## GrundelHuber (23. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Also bei ner 170€ - Flatrate sollte man aber schon was geboten bekommen....Dass die Qualität nicht ewig mit dem Preis steigen kann ist ja klar, aber wenn durch Überfischung ein steigendes Defizit an Fischbeständen zu verzeichnen wäre, während der Preis ebenfalls steigt, dann ist das nicht tragbar. Ich würde sofort aus so einem Verein austreten.  

Wenn Vereine keine gemeinnützigen Vereine mehr sind, sondern profitgierige Unternehmen, die nach der Regel der Gewinnmaximierung verfahren und untereinander auf dem freien Markt konkurrieren, dann ist definitiv was falsch gelaufen. Bitte einmal Fließgewässer verstaatlichen, sofort, Flüsse müssen der Allgemeinheit gehören, und dazu einen Gewässerfonds einrichten. Danke vorab.


----------



## Fr33 (23. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

@ Grundel

Tja das mit dem Austreten und woanders ggf eintreten ist eben nicht so einfach. Wie viele bereits sagten - es gibt halt noch Rest-Deutschland mit wenigen Gewässern und vielen Menschen auf engem Raum. Es gibt Wartelisten in Vereinen, da kannste froh sein, wenn deine Kinder oder deine Enkel da mal rein kommen. Dann als Abschreckung Aufnahmegebühren von 300€ und mehr....

Neumitglieder werden verpflichten für 1-2 Jahre die doppelten Arbeitsstunden zu leisten usw. Das findet man alles da -  wo die Angler wenig Ausweichmöglichkeiten haben.

Was passiert wenn die Gewässer (Flüsse) alle durch die Länder oder den Bund bewirtschaftet werden ist leider oftmals nicht dass was Angler gerne hätten..... von daher wäre ich mit solchen Wünschen gaaaaanz vorsichtig!


----------



## NaabMäx (23. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Naja, um auf die Kernfrage ( Wieviel einbruch würdet Ihr tollerieren?)
Da würd ich eher fragen, wieso geht man nicht an die Ursachen ran.
Das liegt wohl weniger am Gewässerbewirtsschafter noch am Angler.
Das ist auch nicht eine Frage einzelner Gewässerabschnitte. Ist sowas nicht seint geraumer Zeit Standart?

mfg
NM


----------



## Lajos1 (23. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



GrundelHuber schrieb:


> Wenn Vereine keine gemeinnützigen Vereine mehr sind, sondern profitgierige Unternehmen, die nach der Regel der Gewinnmaximierung verfahren und untereinander auf dem freien Markt konkurrieren, dann ist definitiv was falsch gelaufen. Bitte einmal Fließgewässer verstaatlichen, sofort, Flüsse müssen der Allgemeinheit gehören, und dazu einen Gewässerfonds einrichten. Danke vorab.



Hallo,

also, ich kenne keinen Angelverein welcher nicht gemeinnützig ist. Da ist keiner ein profitgieriges Unternehmen das auf Gewinnmaximierung aus ist. Die Finanzämter schauen da sehr genau hin und da wäre die Gemeinnützigkeit sehr schnell weg (und damit auch die Steuerbefreiung).
Auf den freien Markt konkurrieren die auch nicht, da man ja in den meisten Vereinen ohne Wartezeiten etc. gar nicht so einfach reinkommt.
Die Verstaatlichung haut auch nicht hin. Wo die Gewässer mehr oder weniger staatlich sind wird kaum Besatz getätigt, so daß die Fangaussichten sehr schlecht sind, oder sie werden gut gepflegt und gehätschelt, was sich in den Preisen niederschlägt, und zwar gewaltig.
Ich bin in Europa weit herumgekommen beim Angeln. 
Die besten, und preislich noch zu akzeptierenden Gewässer hast Du bei denen, die (ordentlich) durch Vereine o.Ä. bewirtschaftet werden.
Warum tritts Du nicht einfach einem Verein in Deiner Gegend bei? Wenn Du hier in Süddeutschland gut und auch mit guten Erfogsaussichten in einer breiten Palette von Gewässern fischen willst, läuft das nur über einen Verein.
Beklage Dich nicht über Sachen die Du nicht ändern kannst und sowieso nur hypothetisch sind. Such Dir einen Verein und werde glücklich.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nidderauer (23. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



GrundelHuber schrieb:


> ... die "Dealer", wissen das.



Warum kauft man sich ein neues Auto, wenn das Alte noch fährt und nochmal Tüv bekommen würde. Oder warum kauft Frau sich das hunderzwölfundvierzigste Paar Schuhe, obwohl sie elfundneunzig zuhause stehen hat, die noch nie getragen wurden?



GrundelHuber schrieb:


> ...Das einzige was helfen würde ist, bei bestehenden individuellen Zweifeln mal eine Pause von einem Jahr einzulegen...



Warum sollte man das tun? Man muss halt einfach mal eine Gesamtbilanz erstellen. Fische in nicht ausreichend gehegten Gewässern erfordern auch einen sehr viel höheren Einsatz an Tackle und Spritgeld.

Grundsätzlich ist derjenige am Günstigsten dran, der den wenigsten Aufwand betreiben muss, um auch mal den gewünschten Fisch an die Angel zu bekommen. Da ist es völlig nebensächlich, ob die Jahreskarte 150 oder 380 Euro kostet. Und ob man die Arbeitsstunden an 2 oder 4 Samstagen ableistet. Nichts ist kostspieliger, als es 2-3 mal die Woche zu versuchen, um am Jahresende 2 Zander und einen Hecht auf der Habenseite zu haben.

Viele Gewässer geben auch einfach nix mehr her, weil die Zusammensetzung des Fischbestandes nicht mehr passt. Was bringen die wenigen übers Jahr zur laichreife herangewachsenen Fische, wenn sie im Winter von den Kormoranen größtenteils plattgemacht werden und wieder kaum welche überhaupt zur Fortpflanzung kommen. 

Die Bedingungen haben sich halt grundlegend geändert und wenn man da nur Fische im Gewässer hat, die erst ab 30 cm aufwärts laichen, muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn dann irgendwann garnix mehr zusammenläuft.

Und wenn Kleinfische wie Gründling und Co. nicht mehr erfolgreich ablaichen, dann muss man halt auch an solchen Gewässern als Ersatz die Grundel besetzen, um damit dann gleichzeitig auch einen gewissen Räuberbestand am Leben erhalten zu können, den man dann als Ertrag abschöpfen kann.

Ist eigentlich nicht sonderlich schwierig, selbst die Mulde hat hier in der Forellenregion einige schöne ruhige und tiefe Abschnitte, wo z.B. auch recht viele Döbel sind, die aber dort das Ende der Nahrungskette unter der Wasseroberfläche darstellen. Da würden sich Hechte ganz gut machen, damit die Verwertung nicht ausschließlich den Kormoranen überlassen bleibt. Von den Forellen ist ja ohnehin nix mehr zu erwarten. Mit dem teilweise steinigen Grund würde auch die Grundel sicher nicht ganz so schlecht zurechtkommen und die Lücke schließen, die die Gründlinge als Futterfisch Nr. 1 hinterlassen haben.

Da kann halt jeder auch ein bisserl was selbst für sein eigenes Glück tun 

Grüße Sven


----------



## Andal (23. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Den Ansatz mit den Grundeln dürfen wir jetzt aber schon als Ironie werten!?


----------



## Laichzeit (23. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Und wenn Kleinfische wie Gründling und Co. nicht mehr erfolgreich ablaichen, dann muss man halt auch an solchen Gewässern als Ersatz die Grundel besetzen, um damit dann gleichzeitig auch einen gewissen Räuberbestand am Leben erhalten zu können, den man dann als Ertrag abschöpfen kann.
> 
> Grüße Sven



Wenn Kleinfische nicht mehr ablaichen, dann richtet man sein Gewässer ein bisschen her, lässt Schilf wachsen oder bringt Totholz und Kies ein.
Das ist ein Mal kosten- und arbeitsintensiv.
Von da an machen die Kleinfische selbst die Arbeit.

Oder man besetzt Grundeln, die machen alles platt, dafür wachsen dann ein paar Zander etwas besser.
Einige Zeit später fragt man sich, wo denn die ganzen Jungzander gebieben sind?
Ach ja, die Grundeln machen alles platt.
Von da an kannst du deine Raubfische jedes Jahr als Handlange besetzten, alles darunter wird gefressen.


----------



## Nidderauer (23. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Andal schrieb:


> Den Ansatz mit den Grundeln dürfen wir jetzt aber schon als Ironie werten!?


 
 Da bin ich mir selbst nicht ganz sicher ;+.

 Fakt ist aber doch, dass jedes Gewässer bis vor 30 Jahren auch seinen massenhaft vorkommenden Kleinfisch hatte, der als Nahrung für die Räuber diente.

 Ob Gründling, Elritze oder auch Ukelei, etc., die dann eben auch einen gewissen Raubfischbestand am Leben erhalten konnten.

 Das alles fehlt heutzutage zum Teil fast komplett, wobei es sicher vielerlei Gründe gibt. Was gerne vorgeschoben wird ist die angebliche Nährstoffarmut. Die kann es aber nicht ausschließlich sein, sonst würden die Grundeln nicht so gut gedeihen, die Tierchen leben ja nicht von Luft und Liebe.

 Grundlaicher, wie z.B. der Gründling scheinen jedenfalls in den letzten Jahren massive Probleme zu haben, erfolgreich abzulaichen, für den Kormoran sind die aufgrund der geringen Größe eher weniger interessant. Bei anderen Arten klappts nicht, weil die aufgefressen werden, bevor sie die Laichreife überhaupt erreichen. Und so Fische wie z.B. Döbel haben noch nie die Masse an Nachzucht hervorgebracht, von der allein ein Raubfischbestand glücklich werden konnte.

 Letztlich bringen auch die kleinwüchsigen Steinforellen für den Angler nix. Mag ja toll sein fürs Ego vom ein oder anderen Naturfreund, für den gemeinen Angler ist das eher weniger toll. Kann ja sein, dass die sich auch eigenständig in den oberen Oberläufen der Bäche halten können, auch weil sie schon ab 20 cm Größe laichreif werden, aber wenn sie mit spätestens 25 cm im Kormoranschlund landen und das ´Mindestmaß 28 cm ist, dann hab ich da als Angler auch nicht ganz so viel davon.

 Die Äsche an sich kann man eigentlich auch als Geschichte ansehen, es funktioniert halt nicht, ohne ständigen Anschub.

 Deshalb sollte man da schon mal drüber nachdenken dürfen, andere Wege einzuschlagen, der gemeine Angler bezahlt ja schließlich auch die Pacht über seine Beiträge mit.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Laichzeit (23. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Das Besetzen um Angeldruck auszugleichen ist meiner Meinung ein Modell ohne Zukunft.


----------



## Nidderauer (23. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Einige Zeit später fragt man sich, wo denn die ganzen Jungzander gebieben sind?



Da müsste man sich mal anschauen, wie sich das dort verhält, wo die Grundel ursprünglich herkommt. Ist das dort, wo man nicht besetzt die einzig verbliebene Fischart, weil sie alles andere aufgefressen hat?

 Dann müsste ja auch der Wolgazander ohne Besatzmaßnahmen bereits ausgestorben sein. Vielleicht kann da jemand was zu schreiben, der sich in den Gewässern des Ostens und mit deren Bewirtschaftung auskennt.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Andal (23. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Der größte Fehler ist der falsche Besatz. Der der aus der Gier der ansässigen Angler resultiert, denn man will ja das Äquivalent zum Jahresbeitrag raushaben. Gegen einen ausgewogenen, stützenden Besatz ist ja nichts zu sagen. Aber der ist den meisten Anglern ja nicht genug. Es ist also eher daran, am Angler was "zu machen", denn mit Besatzfischen herumzupfuschen!


----------



## Laichzeit (23. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Da müsste man sich mal anschauen, wie sich das dort verhält, wo die Grundel ursprünglich herkommt. Ist das dort, wo man nicht besetzt die einzig verbliebene Fischart, weil sie alles andere aufgefressen hat?



Man kann nicht damit rechnen, dass sich unsere Gewässer wie die Heimatgewässer der Grundel verhalten.
Wie schlimm die Auswirkungen sind, hängt vor Allem von der Populationsdichte ab.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWt_uffYZ4M

Zander bewachen ihre Brut und deshalb ergeht es ihnen etwas besser wie Hechten und anderen.


----------



## Nidderauer (23. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das Besetzen um Angeldruck auszugleichen ist meiner Meinung ein Modell ohne Zukunft.



Es geht darum, den veränderten Bedingungen Rechnung zu tragen. Wir leben halt nicht mehr im Jahr 1980 und das was damals gut klappte, gelingt heute nicht mehr.

Ich bin da auch dafür, mit möglichst wenig Aufwand (Besatz) ein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis zu erreichen.

Und da muss man sich zwangsläufig mit solchen Arten auseinandersetzen, die heutzutage ohne Hilfe zurecht kommen. Und da gehört zweifelsohne die Grundel dazu. Und auch ein Raubfisch, der davon profitieren kann, weil er sich ebenfalls noch selbständig vermehren kann, z.B. Hecht oder Barsch. Es muss ja nicht immer Zander sein, vor allem auch deshalb, weil dieser auch nicht mehr überall erfolgreich ablaicht.

Möchte man das bei den Verbänden und in der Politik nicht, dann kann man da durchaus unterstellen, dass die das Angeln insgesamt zu Grabe tragen wollen.

Anders stellt sich die Situation derzeit auch nicht dar, wenn man sich so anschaut, was in den Verbänden abgeht.

Da kann sich der einzelne Angler durchaus mal fragen, ob er das finanziell auch weiterhin unterstützen möchte.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Nidderauer (23. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWt_uffYZ4M


 
 Hier funktioniert das Zusammenleben offensichtlich trotzdem. Freu mich da schon mehr drauf, als auf den Beginn der Raubfischsaison hier nächste Woche....

http://fettefische.com/2015/09/angeln-am-gardasee-schwarzbarsch/

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Fr33 (24. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Die Grundel hat in unseren Gewässern perfekt die Nischen besetzt und konnte sich deshalb so stark ausbreiten. Packsteine und co, die unsere Flüsse säumen sind quasi ein Grundelparadies. 

Grundeln haben im Verhältnis zum Körper ein großes Maul und stürzen sich auf alles was sich bewegt. Solch eine Aggressivität und Neugier sieht man nicht mal bei Snakesheads die schon nen echt fiesen Ruf haben. Daher würde ich mich hüten auch nur ansatzweise die Grundel als Futterfisch für den Besatz in Betracht zu ziehen....

By the way -  man kann so Flüsser wie Wolga und co. nicht mit unseren inzwischen glasklaren Flüssen vergleichen. Meiner Meinung gibt es in dem sehr nährstoffreichen Trüben Fluten (wir würden sagen dreckig) halt viel Biomasse an Fisch und entsprechend auch mehr Masse an Räubern.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Andal schrieb:


> Der größte Fehler ist der falsche Besatz. Der der aus der Gier der ansässigen Angler resultiert, denn man will ja das Äquivalent zum Jahresbeitrag raushaben. Gegen einen ausgewogenen, stützenden Besatz ist ja nichts zu sagen. Aber der ist den meisten Anglern ja nicht genug. Es ist also eher daran, am Angler was "zu machen", denn mit Besatzfischen herumzupfuschen!



Hallo,

das ist richtig. Aber stell mal in der Hauptversammlung einen entsprechenden Antrag - ob du da noch lebend rauskommst?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nidderauer (24. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Fr33 schrieb:


> By the way - man kann so Flüsse wie Wolga und co. nicht mit unseren inzwischen glasklaren Flüssen vergleichen. Meiner Meinung gibt es in dem sehr nährstoffreichen Trüben Fluten (wir würden sagen dreckig) halt viel Biomasse an Fisch und entsprechend auch mehr Masse an Räubern.


 
 War schon einige Jahre nicht mehr da, ist der Main mittlerweile auch schon glasklar? Von was ernähren sich aber dann die Grundeln? Der Schiffsverkehr sorgt mit Sicherheit auch für eine gewisse Eintrübung, aber das muss man nicht unbedingt gleichsetzen mit verwertbarer Biomasse.

 Aber die Ausscheidungen der Fische sind verwertbare Biomasse, aus denen ein gesteigertes Wachstum von Phytoplankton hervorgeht, was dann wiederum eine gewisse Lebensgrundlage für den Nachwuchs schafft.  

Glasklares Wasser bedeutet demnach nicht sauber, sondern tot. Das kann ja wohl auch nicht Sinn und Zweck der Sache sein. 



Andal schrieb:


> Der größte Fehler ist der falsche Besatz. Der der aus der Gier der ansässigen Angler resultiert, denn man will ja das Äquivalent zum Jahresbeitrag raushaben. Gegen einen ausgewogenen, stützenden Besatz ist ja nichts zu sagen. Aber der ist den meisten Anglern ja nicht genug. Es ist also eher daran, am Angler was "zu machen", denn mit Besatzfischen herumzupfuschen!


 
 Bei dem, was alles falsch läuft, kommt es darauf auch nicht mehr an. Aber wenn wir schon beim Thema falscher Besatz sind, wie schaut denn der Richtige aus, ist dieser erkennbar am glasklarem Wasser? 

 Alles, was Angler machen, ist falsch heutzutage, man denke nur an die bösen Karpfen, die die Gewässer förmlich platt machen, den Grund aufwühlen, sämtliche Pflanzen vernichten und für eine ökologische Katastrophe nach der nächsten sorgen.

 Und wer nur das Äquivalent zum Jahresbeitrag raushaben will, beamt sich wohl für lau ans Gewässer und bekommt das Angelgerät von der Industrie kostenlos gestellt, inkl. Wiederauffüllung der verbrauchten/abgerissenen Materialien. Der Faktor Zeit spielt auch keine Rolle, davon haben wir alle reichlich über, sodass das nicht so schlimm ist, wenn man nur bei ca. jedem 20. Versuch auch mal ein Erfolgserlebnis hat.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Andal (24. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist richtig. Aber stell mal in der Hauptversammlung einen entsprechenden Antrag - ob du da noch lebend rauskommst?
> 
> ...



Den Antrag muss ich bei uns erst gar nicht stellen, da bei uns dermaßen sparsam besetzt wird, dass man den ewigen Jammerern grad noch entgegnen kann, dass besetzt wird. Und siehe da es funktioniert!

@ Nidderauer:

Wenn dir das Angeln so gar keine ersprießlichen Alternativen mehr aufzeigen kann, wie wärs dann mit Hallen-Halma, Nachttopftöpfern in der Toscana!?


----------



## Nidderauer (24. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Andal schrieb:


> Den Antrag muss ich bei uns erst gar nicht stellen, da bei uns dermaßen sparsam besetzt wird, dass man den ewigen Jammerern grad noch entgegnen kann, dass besetzt wird. Und siehe da es funktioniert!


 
 Von welchem jährlichen Ertrag an Raubfisch pro Hektar Wasserfläche reden wir hier denn? Und was wird dafür besetzt? Das ist es ja, worauf es ankommt bzw. was den Jammerfaktor maßgeblich beeinflusst .



Andal schrieb:


> Alternativen



 Gibt es reichlich. Es gibt auch genügend Gewässer, man muss nur was draus machen.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Andal (24. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Ich spreche von überhaupt keinen Erträgen. Der Verein betriebt zwei stehende Gewässer, wovon eines ganz bewußt als Familienangelteich gehalten ist. Der Baggersee wird dagegen kaum mit Besatz (in Relation zur Gewässergröße) versehen. Da ist alles kunterbunt vertreten, was vertreten sein soll, ist gut genährt und die saisonal bedingten Ausfälle sind ausgesprochen gering. Wir haben reichlich große Karpfen und andere Cypriniden. Trotzdem ist das Wasser keine trübe Brühe und auch die Wasserpflanzen sind nicht bedroht.

Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass bei uns die Mehrzahl der Angler des Angelns Willen am Wasser sind und nicht, weil sie unbedingt noch den letzten besseren Fisch herausholen, bevor es der böse Nachbar tut.


----------



## Nidderauer (24. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Andal schrieb:


> Der Verein betriebt zwei stehende Gewässer, wovon eines ganz bewußt als Familienangelteich gehalten ist. Der Baggersee wird dagegen kaum mit Besatz (in Relation zur Gewässergröße) versehen.


 
 In der Kombination funktioniert das sicher. Wenn aber nur Gewässer zur Verfügung stehen, wie der Baggersee und dann noch ein unkontrollierter Zulauf an Anglern vorhanden ist, dann wird's schon ziemlich schwierig, wobei das Problem dann eher bei den Anglern zu finden ist, als beim Gewässer selbst.

 Da hilft Besatz tatsächlich auch nicht weiter, da haste schon nicht unrecht.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Andal (24. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Dann muss man eben den Zulauf an Anglern regulieren. Besser, es werden ein paar nicht drangelassen, als das Geäwsser ruiniert. Darum vergeben wir ja auch keine Gastkarten.


----------



## Fr33 (24. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Gerade Vereine regeln das mit dem Zulauf durch Wartelisten und horrende Aufnahmegebühren..... zumindest da wo es eben wenig Ausweichmöglichkeiten gibt.


----------



## Andal (24. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Unser Verein regelt das über die aus der Erfahrung heraus gewonnene Formel, wie viele Angler ein Gewässer verträgt. Die Mitgliederzahl ist konstant und es wird nur ein Neumitglied aufgenommen, wenn ein Platz frei wird. Aufgenommen wird einmal im Jahr bei der JHV. Das geht also auch ganz ohne horrende Gebühren, die dann womöglich einen "Zahnärzte-Club" hervorbringen würden.


----------



## zokker (24. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

oh gott oh gott, da graust es mir ja ... und zu uns sagt ihr Dunkeldeutschland ... haha.

Zur Eingangsfrage von Thomas: und wenn es nur noch einen Fisch im See geben würde, ich würde mir eine Angelkarte kaufen.


----------



## Andal (24. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



zokker schrieb:


> oh gott oh gott, da graust es mir ja ... und zu uns sagt ihr Dunkeldeutschland



Wovor graust dir? - Das wir Gutes guthalten wollen!?


----------



## zokker (24. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Nein nein, das ihr so viele Menschen seit und so wenig Natur und ein Ende nicht abzusehen ist.


----------



## Andal (24. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Ja mei... was will man da machen, außer damit leben? Wo viel Licht ist, ist halt auch viel Schatten!


----------



## zokker (24. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Andal schrieb:


> Wovor graust dir? - Das wir Gutes guthalten wollen!?



das ist der springende Punkt - aber der Mensch begnügt sich ja nicht damit - es muss ja alles immer besser werden|kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (24. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



zokker schrieb:


> das ist der springende Punkt - aber der Mensch begnügt sich ja nicht damit - es muss ja alles immer besser werden|kopfkrat



"...und mache dir die Erde untertan!" Das war das dümmste, was ER dem Homo sapiens mit auf den Weg geben konnte!


----------



## zokker (24. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Du bemühst doch gerne die Philosophen. Da hab ich auch noch was.


Das Verhängnis unserer Kultur ist, dass sie sich materiell viel stärker entwickelt hat als geistig. 
Albert Schweizer


----------



## Pinn (24. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Andal schrieb:


> "...und mache dir die Erde untertan!" Das war das dümmste, was ER dem Homo sapiens mit auf den Weg geben konnte!



Moin Andal,

wenn es einen Grundelgott gibt, wird er seinen Grundeln mit auf den Weg geben, alle Gewässer zu besetzen, in denen man als Grundel gut leben und sich erfolgreich vermehren kann. 

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Andal (24. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Pinn schrieb:


> Moin Andal,
> 
> wenn es einen Grundelgott gibt, ...



...dann mögen ihn Salz & Pfeffer, Mehl und heisses Frittierfett heimsuchen, bis ans Ende seiner Flossen!


----------



## GrundelHuber (25. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich bin in Europa weit herumgekommen beim Angeln. Die besten, und preislich noch zu akzeptierenden Gewässer hast Du bei denen, die (ordentlich) durch Vereine o.Ä. bewirtschaftet werden.



Was wäre denn o.Ä. ? Dann trete ich nämlich einer o.Ä. bei. 



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Warum tritts Du nicht einfach einem Verein in Deiner Gegend bei?



Weil ich dann für 2 kleine Tümpel viel Geld und Zeit aufwenden muss, bis ich überhaupt mal darf, während 10m nebenan verbotenes Feindesland ist. Außerdem gehen die Gewässersysteme durch so eine Bewirtschaftung kaputt. Und in die richtig guten Vereine komme ich ohne "Blutsverwandtschaft" oder sonstige "Extra-Würste" nicht rein. Die Gesamtsituation ist von einem Wahnsinn geprägt, nicht von der Vernunft.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Beklage Dich nicht über Sachen die Du nicht ändern kannst und sowieso nur hypothetisch sind.



Das lässt sich aber ändern, Lajos, das lässt sich ändern. Und es wird sich ändern, weil sich alles ändert, besonders heute. Mir geht es ja im Prinzip auch nicht anders, man will immer schön in seiner kleinen Komfort-Zone bleiben, und zwar selbst dann, wenn es etwas Besseres gibt, was man nur nicht gut kennt. Dann zieht man lieber das Alte vor, weil man sich damit halt halbwegs wohlgefühlt hat...

Aber das ist eben irrational, und oft entgeht einem so etwas viel Besseres. Da braucht es manchmal ja echt einen kleinen Schubser. Der wird auch hier kommen, so oder so. Man kann eine Krise als Chance nutzen und dabei wachsen, oder eben verlieren. Einfach eine "Festung" bauen hilft dann meistens nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Fisch- und Gewässerneid - wer (noch) was hat, will halt nix "hergeben"...

Angesichts drohender, immer weiterer Einschränkungen zwar sinnlos, aber menschlich verständlich in anglerischen Notstandgebieten....

Gute Gewässer werden "im geheimen "gepflegt"", bei anderen siehts aus wie im Eingangspost beschrieben:
Immer mehr Kohle für immer mehr Einschränkungen und immer weniger Fisch, solange es halt Angler noch mitmachen und bezahlen...


----------



## Lajos1 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



GrundelHuber schrieb:


> Was wäre denn o.Ä. ? Dann trete ich nämlich einer o.Ä. bei.
> 
> Zum Beispiel eine Genossenschaft.
> 
> ...


----------



## GrundelHuber (25. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Ja aber das kannst doch echt vergessen. Dann hat niemand die Möglichkeit zum Angeln hier, der nicht schon durch Vetterliwirtschaft in einem Verein drin ist. Am besten "Hineingeboren". Ich bin im Verein, und mein Sohn ist nun ein Jungangler, zusammen mit den Söhnen der anderen Vereinskollegen. Wir machen eine Inzucht. 

Das ist es doch, was du sagst...Und wenn erst einer nachrückt, wenn "einer stirbt" oder "gegangen wird", dann geht das bestimmt nicht nach Alphabet oder Meldedatum, sondern mit Sicherheit erst mal über Verwandtschaft - und Bekanntschaftsgrade, das ist  bekannt, vor allem in dieser mittelalterlichen Angel-Kultur in BW. Da geht ja echt GAR nichts, wenn man niemand "persönlich" kennt. Kommst du auch von hier? Wen kennsch du hier im Ort? So, du bisch also an NEIGSCHMECKTER aus dem Nachbarort, nein bedaure, mir gebet KEINE Gaschtkarten mehr aus. 

Was soll ich da sagen. Nicht mal wenn ich wollen würde könnte ich. Und ob die Leute sich das gefallen lassen müssen, obwohl man fast NIE Angler an Gewässern sieht, als ob die Vereine mehr bunkern würden, als sie überhaupt bewirtschaften können, sei mehr als nur dahin gestellt. 

Ich mein, wenn mans bei einer 100%-Verteilung sämtlicher Gewässer bis zum letzten Rinnsal nicht hinkriegt, weil es einfach zu VIELE Gewässer sind, dann muss man entweder mehr Angler in die Vereine lassen, sich mit anderen Vereinen zusammen tun (IGs), oder es muss eben verstaatlicht werden. Wie es jetzt zu sein scheint, ist das nicht tragbar. Kontraproduktiv in allen Belangen, irrational.


----------



## Andal (25. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



GrundelHuber schrieb:


> Ich mein, wenn mans bei einer 100%-Verteilung sämtlicher Gewässer bis zum letzten Rinnsal nicht hinkriegt, weil es einfach zu VIELE Gewässer sind, dann muss man entweder mehr Angler in die Vereine lassen, sich mit anderen Vereinen zusammen tun (IGs), oder es muss eben verstaatlicht werden. Wie es jetzt zu sein scheint, ist das nicht tragbar. Kontraproduktiv in allen Belangen, irrational.



You made my day! 

So eine Art "Angelsozialismus" und das ausgerechnet im Ländle!? Daran glaubst doch selber nicht und wenn du alle Drogen dieser Welt einwirfst! #h


----------



## Lajos1 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Hallo,

ich kann natürlich nicht die Verhältnisse in BW beurteilen, das müssen die dortigen Insider tun. Aber wenn das wirklich so ist, wie Du schreibst, dann ist es bei aber bei euch mindestens zwanzigmal komplizierter als bei uns.
Unabhängig davon, laß Dir sagen eine Verstaatlichung (die rechtlich gesehen sowieso unmöglich ist) würde das Problem nicht lösen, entweder krasse Verschlechterung der Gewässer oder sauteuer.
Stell Dir nur einmal vor, die ganze ehrenamtliche Arbeit welche jetzt von den Vereinen gemacht wird, würde der Staat übernehmen, der dies ja auch irgendwie verrechnen muß - wie gesagt, das würde mindestens doppelt so teuer wie jetzt, zumindest dann, wenn die Gewässerqualität diesselbe bleibt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Sneep (25. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Hallo,

bis zum Sieg des Sozialismus müssen wir aber noch mit dem Markt leben. Da gibt es die einfache Regel von Angebot und Nachfrage.

Immer mehr Angler treffen auf immer weniger verfügbare Gewässer. 
Dazu kommt, dass bei den Gewässern der Markt nicht funktioniert. Ganz einfach, weil ich das Angebot nicht erhöhen kann. Wenn der Schweinepreis steigt, mästen mehr Bauern Schweine und der Preis fällt wieder.

Das funktioniert aber bei Gewässern nicht. Hier verringert sich das Angebot sogar, trotz hoher Preise. Es fallen ja z.B. Gewässer durch Verbote heraus aus der Befischung. 

Die Macht liegt eindeutig beim Verpächter und ist fast völlig unabhängig von der Qualität des Gewässers. So sollte unsere Pacht verdoppelt werden, genau in dem Moment, wo der Kormoran den Fluss leergefressen hatte und wir noch 25 % Restbestand hatten.
Das wurde auf die Hälfte reduziert, weil die Gemeinden nicht mitspielten.
Es gab auch keine Verhandlungen. Die Genossenschaft setzte den Vertrag komplett auf. Dann konnte man noch wählen unterschreibt man oder unterschreibt man nicht. 
Unterschreibt man nicht, kann man den Verein schließen. 
Der Verpächter teilt dann die Strecke in kleine Abschnitte und verpachtet an Privatleute und verdient das doppelte.
Gerade an Salmonidengewässern kann man sagen:

Wo man Leute wie dich und mich so einfach angeln lässt, brauchst du nicht hinfahren.

sneeP


----------



## Laichzeit (25. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Andal schrieb:


> You made my day!
> 
> So eine Art "Angelsozialismus" und das ausgerechnet im Ländle!? Daran glaubst doch selber nicht und wenn du alle Drogen dieser Welt einwirfst! #h



Die Dorfwiesen sind Relikte des gelebten Schwabensozialismus, der im Gegensatz zu dem des Herrn Rauschebarts sogar über Jahrhunderte funktionierte.
Dass Gewässer in Besitz und Verantwortung von größeren Gemeinschaften die Fischerei deutlich beleben würden, steht für mich als Schwabe außer Frage


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die Dorfwiesen sind Relikte des gelebten Schwabensozialismus, der im Gegensatz zu dem des Herrn Rauschebarts sogar über Jahrhunderte funktionierte.
> Dass Gewässer in Besitz und Verantwortung von größeren Gemeinschaften die Fischerei deutlich beleben würden, steht für mich als Schwabe außer Frage


Du bisch noch Teenäidscher..

In dem Moment, wo Du als Schwabe 20 wirsch, isch dieses Sozialismusgedöns perdü und Kehrwoche, Obrigkeitshörigkeid und "mei Häusle" wird automatisch ins Hirn geladen......

Dann gehsch au in Verein und niggsch au elles ab, weil elle andre au grad nigged...........

(und dann zahlst Du auch fast jeden Kartenpreis für (fast) fischleere Gewässer, nur um mal rauszukommen und wenigstens mal wieder am Gefühl der Freiheit schnuppern zu können, dass Du mit 20 verlieren wirst im Schwabenlande.....)

Wirsch seh - dengg an Deim 20ste an mi....


----------



## exil-dithschi (25. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



GrundelHuber schrieb:


> Ja aber das kannst doch echt vergessen. Dann hat niemand die Möglichkeit zum Angeln hier, der nicht schon durch Vetterliwirtschaft in einem Verein drin ist. Am besten "Hineingeboren". Ich bin im Verein, und mein Sohn ist nun ein Jungangler, zusammen mit den Söhnen der anderen Vereinskollegen. Wir machen eine Inzucht.
> 
> Das ist es doch, was du sagst...Und wenn erst einer nachrückt, wenn "einer stirbt" oder "gegangen wird", dann geht das bestimmt nicht nach Alphabet oder Meldedatum, sondern mit Sicherheit erst mal über Verwandtschaft - und Bekanntschaftsgrade, das ist  bekannt, vor allem in dieser mittelalterlichen Angel-Kultur in BW. Da geht ja echt GAR nichts, wenn man niemand "persönlich" kennt. Kommst du auch von hier? Wen kennsch du hier im Ort? So, du bisch also an NEIGSCHMECKTER aus dem Nachbarort, nein bedaure, mir gebet KEINE Gaschtkarten mehr aus.


solche vereine gibt´s aber überall. so auch hier in schleswig holstein.
wobei es ja hier noch recht entspannt ist, recht viel wasser, für moderates geld und relativ wenig mensch.
dennoch gibt´s hier auch clübchen die den zugang an ihre goldgruben nur vererben.


----------



## Trollwut (25. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Ich als dem Schwabenland Zugezogener lasse mir absolut nicht alles gefallen, nur um angeln gehn zu können. Ich hab den Neckar direkt vor der Nase, könnte also jeden Abend die Rute schwingen. Aber für das, was hier die Vereinsmitgliedschaft bzw. die Jahreskarte kostet? Dafür könnte mir mir fast 2 Wochen Wallerfischerei am Po all inklusive mit Pizzalieferung direkt ans Camp und Anreise leisten. 
Und das für ein paar lumpige Forellen, Döbel und selten mal ne Äsche. 

Nene

Ich "flüchte" jedes Wochenende in die alte Heimat, Unterfranken an der hessischen Grenze. Dort bin ich sowieso im Verein, hab gute Gewässer und relativ gute Konditionen.

Kostet mich zusätzlich jedes Wochenende 20€ für Hin- und Rückfahrt + 2 Stunden jeweilige Fahrtdauer + diverse Arbeiten wie z.b. Rasenmähen bei meinen Eltern

Erspare mir aber dadurch: Geld für Essen, Wasser und Strom in der eigenen Bude, die zusätzlichen Kosten für einen weiteren Verein

Summa Summarum:
Ich komme insgesamt weniger zum Angeln als früher, spare am Wochenende Geld, habe mehr Rechte beim Angeln (Bootsangeln, Nachtangeln, etc.) und fange mehr.
Bezieht man dann noch mit ein, dass ich seltsamerweise bei mir im Rucksack in der Studentenbude dann immer Dinge wie z.b. volle Nutellagläser, Schokoladentafeln, frische Eier oder Ähnliches finde, dann kann ich nur sagen:

Schwaben, deine teuren, rückständigen Fischereibedingungen gehen mir am allerwertesten vorbei. Das lasse ich mir nicht gefallen.


----------



## Laichzeit (25. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Dann gehsch au in Verein und niggsch au elles ab, weil elle andre au grad nigged...........
> 
> (und dann zahlst Du auch fast jeden Kartenpreis für (fast) fischleere Gewässer, nur um mal rauszukommen und wenigstens mal wieder am Gefühl der Freiheit schnuppern zu können, dass Du mit 20 verlieren wirst im Schwabenlande.....)





Trollwut schrieb:


> Schwaben, deine teuren, rückständigen Fischereibedingungen gehen mir am allerwertesten vorbei. Das lasse ich mir nicht gefallen.



Das ist der ewige innerere Kampf zwischen dem "Schaffa Schaffa Heisle baua" und dem "Mir kennat ällas..." Schwaben.
Beim Angeln gewinnt er Erste.
Deshalb ertragen Einheimische auch den Schwachsinn, den ein normal denkender Zugezogener nie mitmachen würde.
Mir kennat ällas außer:
- Gewässer teilen
- gescheite Verbände aufstellen
- nachts Angeln
.....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich "flüchte" jedes Wochenende in die alte Heimat, Unterfranken an der hessischen Grenze. Dort bin ich sowieso im Verein, hab gute Gewässer und relativ gute Konditionen.



Finde ich pfiffig durchdacht und dabei auch lobenswert konsequent[emoji106] 

Wer die (Ausweich)Möglichkeit hat,sollte sie nutzen und Angler ausnutzenden Umständen den berühmten Finger zeigen.

Nach meinem Verständnis, überschreiten da einige dieser Negativbeispiele mit ihren Kartellähnlichen Machtspielchen(und um nix anderes gehts da m.M.n.) auch den urspr.Begriff des Gemeinwohls.


----------



## warenandi (25. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



zokker schrieb:


> Zur Eingangsfrage von Thomas: und wenn es nur noch einen Fisch im See geben würde, ich würde mir eine Angelkarte kaufen.



Dem ist absolut nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.#6
Vom Angeln kriegt mich niemand weg!


----------



## Nidderauer (25. April 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*



GrundelHuber schrieb:


> Ich mein, wenn mans bei einer 100%-Verteilung sämtlicher Gewässer bis zum letzten Rinnsal nicht hinkriegt, weil es einfach zu VIELE Gewässer sind, dann muss man entweder mehr Angler in die Vereine lassen, sich mit anderen Vereinen zusammen tun (IGs), oder es muss eben verstaatlicht werden. Wie es jetzt zu sein scheint, ist das nicht tragbar. Kontraproduktiv in allen Belangen, irrational.


 
 Naja 100 % wohl eher nicht. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, gibt's doch für z.B. Neckar und Rhein mehr oder weniger frei verfügbare Jahreskarten für um die 50 Euronen pro Jahr. Da kannste doch Angeln.

 Und das ist genau die Art Gewässer, die Du gerne möchtest, die ist quasi für Jedermann und Niemand, also Jedermann will was rausholen, aber Niemand kümmert sich vernünftig darum.

 Da ist zwar nicht ganz so einfach, vor allem die Feinheiten der Kunstköderangelei zu erlernen, wenn man so gut wie nie Fischkontakt hat, aber manchmal läuft das auch ab, wie beim Bauern und dessen Kartoffeln. Vielleicht mal in die Kirche gehen und ne Kerze anzünden. Das mach ich auch bald, ich angele hier nämlich im Osten :q.  

 Aber zur Ausgangsfrage @Thomas: Irgendwas fängt man immer und wenns Grundeln oder ein paar Weißfische sind. Und ein paar Raubfische gibt's auch immer, die logischerweise umso mißtrauischer werden, je mehr Angler es werden, die ihnen da irgendwas übern Kopf werfen.

 So richtig fischleer geht aber eigentlich nicht.

 Das kommt wohl in erster Linie auf die Entfernung zum Gewässer an. Wenn ich direkt dran wohne, sind größere Defizite beim Fangergebnis hinnehmbar, man sieht das ja sofort, wenn die Bedingungen günstig sind oder auch nicht und hat dadurch schon gewisse Vorteile gegenüber demjenigen, der 20 km entfernt wohnt und immer nur mal sporadisch vorbeischauen kann.

 Trotzdem, was sind schon 50-100 Euro für eine Jahreskarte ohne jegliche weitere Verpflichtung, gegen einen Verein mit z.B. 20 Arbeitsstunden jährlich am Gewässer, der sich die nicht geleisteten Stunden mit 15 Euro vergüten lässt? Da belaufen sich die jährlichen Kosten nämlich nicht nur auf die 150 Euro Jahresbeitrag, sondern man landet dann tatsächlich bei 450 Euronen, wenn man Samstags grundsätzlich zu demotiviert ist, den Hintern für die Gewässerpflege hoch zu bekommen. Und das tut schon richtig weh, wenn man sich mal in einer Phase befindet, in der man aus welchen Gründen auch immer wenig bis garnicht angelt.

 So eine Jahreskarte ist schon praktisch, damit kann man dürfen ohne was zu müssen. Selbst bei einem Preis von 100 Euro hätte man noch 350,- Euro zum Vereinsmitglied gespart. Und dafür könnte man sich fast schon fürstlich an der Fischtheke bei Nordsee austoben, sodass da im Schnitt mehr auf dem Teller landet, als beim gemeinen Vereinsmeier. Und das was die Kerze ggfls. anrichten kann, kommt ja noch hinzu :q

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Pinn (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angler lassen sich doch viel gefallen....*

Mit Interesse verfolge ich diese Diskussion über die Stresstoleranz der Angler im Allgemeinen und im Besonderen, wenn es um bewirtschaftete Gewässer geht.

Zum Allgemeinen: Bin Mitglied in einem Angelverein ohne eigene Gewässer mit einem Jahresbeitrag von 30,-EUR. Pflichtstunden fallen bei uns logischerweise keine an. Meine Gewässer sind Kanäle und Schiffahrtsstraßen in NRW, Strecke der IG untere Ruhr und der Rhein in NRW. Für diese Gewässerstrecken kann ich selbstverständlich Jahreserlaubnisscheine erwerben, die insgesamt mit 90,-EUR zu Buche schlagen würden, wenn ich alle erwerbe. Aber um die gesamten Strecken mal beangelt zu haben, braucht man sicher mehr als ein Anglerleben. Das sind geschätzt mehr als 3000 km, wovon aber einige nicht beangelbar sind und andere Strecken wegen Naturschutz/Betriebs- oder Privatgelände/Landwirtschaft nicht beangelt werden dürfen.

Soviel zu meinem Angelumfeld. Das sind Gewässer, die selbst dann nicht leergeangelt werden können, wenn kein Besatz erfolgt. Daran ändern auch Kormoran und Wels nix.

Trotzdem angel ich hier gerne, und ich versuche immer, mich den aktuellen Verhältnissen anzupassen. Die verändern sich ständig: Wasser wurde klarer, Zander wurden deshalb nachtaktiver bzw. zogen sich tagsüber in dunklere Bereiche zurück, Welse und später Grundeln vermehrten sich, usw, usw. Möglicherweise spielt die Klimaerwärmung in den nächsten Jahrzehnten eine Rolle und Karpfen sowie andere Fische vermehren sich demnächst bei uns regelmäßig auf natürliche Weise...

Berichte über Bewirtschaftung und Besatzmaßnahmen bestimmter Gewässer interessieren mich deshalb wenig. Zumal die ja auch den Preis der Fischereierlaubnis beeinflussen. Am liebsten sind mir große Gewässer wie der Rhein, weil da Besatzmaßnahmen relativ sinnfrei wären und deshalb auch nicht durchgeführt werden.

Wanderfischprogramme der Nebenflüsse über den Rhein nehme ich hier mal raus.

Gruß, Werner


----------

